#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-26
<cyberanger> binarymutant: didn't know a distro smelled
 * cyberanger stocks up on fuduntu powder
<binarymutant> frugalware has a distinct fungal smell
<binarymutant> don't get me started on that old red hat :P
<Unit193> Moth balls...
<binarymutant> rofl
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/pianobar
<cyberanger> explains why some issues never occured (check the date, you told me same day)
<Unit193> Yep, that would do it. You have to use arch or debian unstable/sid to get things that are actually updated
<Unit193> Same maintainer though
<Unit193> Didn't want to wait any longer, installed from Oneiric on Launchpad :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: debian testing (note, wheezy)
<cyberanger> Unit193: ubuntu wasn't an issue due to my squid cache for 24 - 36 hours
<cyberanger> but it's showing the issue
<cyberanger> but debian testing (current codename: wheezy) never did
<wrst> morning cyberanger
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: you are up and at it early
<cyberanger> yeah, a necessity today
<wrst> a necessity for me everyday, welcome to my evil world :)
 * cyberanger wondered about the slimy ooze, all gooey
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> something about it felt evil
 * cyberanger "accidently" kills xorg
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> well that was overkill (was merely aiming for unity)
<cyberanger> wrst: might get one (of a few) jobs, night shift mainly
<cyberanger> so trying to match that expected routine a little, and finish the switch to debian testing (not to metion this flood mess, saved most eletronics, lost more stuff in some rain as carpet was getting swapped, bed clothing, seems the ATA took a second hit then too, which is why that's been waterlogged more than the rest)
<cyberanger> and land this job (11 months since my last stable work, be nice to grab)
<cyberanger> wrst: I'm just not a fan of unity, maybe a newer netbook (one that can run it better) I'll adjust my opinion some
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm not either but in 11.10 it is better
<xpistos> Hery everybody
<xpistos> wrst - rocking quassel
<xpistos> cyberanger: wrst made me do it
<wrst> ha ha did not
<xpistos> I even installed it at home
<wrst> xpistos: i'm really liking cyberanger's last suggestion of bitlbee too
<xpistos> I will try that soon
<wrst> xpistos: that's the only place I have it at :P
<wrst> at home
<xpistos> so here goes christos setting up his ssh tunnel for his gmail
<wrst> xpistos: you are going all out
<xpistos> my business is nt there business
<wrst> ha ha i thought you were the IT king
<wrst> at your business
<xpistos> well you know
<wrst> just in case? :)
<xpistos> Yip
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> I have wented to investigate doing that also... we need cyberanger to give a clinich
<wrst> clinic
<pace_t_zulu> morning y'all
<xpistos> hey greek
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu
<wrst> binarymutant: about time you get back in here?
<xpistos> hey wrst, can I get my facebook chats on quassel as well?
<cyberanger> xpistos: well, dunno if an SSH Tunnel is enough then
<cyberanger> (something ignores a proxy setting, you have a DNS Leak, oh boy)
<xpistos> who has a DNS  leak cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: lesson one, backups are king, always have two, rotate them out regularly, keep one offsite, not in the very same apartment as the other backup with the great flood of 2011
<cyberanger> xpistos: your ssh tunnel, if your not careful
<wrst> xpistos: with bitlbee
<wrst> cyberanger: amen on backups
<xpistos> O
<cyberanger> wrst: not with bitlbee (that's set at home, not work) the client side of his ssh tunnel
<wrst> ohh you are over my head xpistos
 * wrst retreats
<cyberanger> xpistos: DNS leak being a dns request that slips past (ignores) the proxy
<xpistos> Wait, there is a problem with the client side of my ssh tunnel?
<cyberanger> xpistos: could be, how'd you set it up
<xpistos> on the client side?
<cyberanger> (and not a problem in some setups, but for what your wanting, gotta ask, cause it would be)
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> windows, portable putty and portable firefox, via an addon, or normal settings, so on
<xpistos> through putty local, auto and forwarded to my server IP at home
<cyberanger> a local tunnel, not a dynamic tunnel?
<xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> so (random port on client) localhost (server port) just for quassel ?
<xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> quassel is told to connect to localhost:random_client_port
<cyberanger> or 127.0.0.1:random_client_port
<cyberanger> well, then your proxy should be ok (nothing for dns from that, however that's a fair bit of traffic to one server, at one port, as a constant stream)
<cyberanger> and two programs got installed
<xpistos> I am not going through my proxy for quassel
<cyberanger> oh, then what is going through the proxy?
<xpistos> I only go though my ssh tunnel for somethings
<xpistos> like personal email
<xpistos> etc
<xpistos> since I leave my irc up all day, I don't bother
<cyberanger> how do you access your email?
<cyberanger> and what proxy is setup on the server?
<cyberanger> (sorry man, just I've learned alot of tricks from both sides, and the #1 rule I learned was presume your adversary is at least as good as you, if not better, and rule #2 is what you overlook, what little mistake, is the easiest thing to notice, for that very reason)
<cyberanger> xpistos: do you use firefox, is the proxy an http proxy (squid, privoxy or another?)?
<wrst> binarymutant: hello
<Unit193> wrst: I'll get you. Hello!
<binarymutant> wrst: hiya!
<wrst> hey Unit193
<wrst> binarymutant: here to stay??? :P
<binarymutant> of course
<wrst> ha ha good :P
<Unit193> Now you can bug him all the time!
<wrst> that's right Unit193, just as it should be
<Unit193> Now we should just get you using pianobar... But you may be more of a Pithos person
<wrst> have no clue Unit193 :P
<binarymutant> Pandora should just stick to being a plugin for bigger clients, idk about having a client *just* for pandora
<binarymutant> had to google it though https://github.com/PromyLOPh/pianobar.git
<Unit193> I don't know something that currently does that, but I really love pianobar and saver2/client
<Unit193> (Last for when I'm not in linux. It's that or caster)
<binarymutant> some ppl are trying to ingegrate mpd and pandora
<binarymutant> that would be awesome
<Unit193> Except I don't use mpd :P
<wrst> binarymutant: , Unit193 i'm slow on this stuff, I spent 2 hours saturday trying to get amazon music downloader working on 64 bit and didn't have the presence of mind to just open up banshee :|
<Unit193> I've done something like that before... I'm sure I've done worse
<binarymutant> Unit193: mpd is aWWesome
<Unit193> binarymutant: I like vlc personally, they have an ncurses interface too (But music is normally with pandora or maybe grooveshark)
<binarymutant> that's cool. Different approaches. I throw all my music and vids on a file server
<binarymutant> so mpd is a must
<Unit193> Most of the vids are on the computer over there that I can access with file shares/gigolo since it's got the 1T HDD
<binarymutant> 1Tb? My dream
<binarymutant> <-- still has yet to break the terabyte record
<binarymutant> <-- still has yet to break 100Gb record :/
<Unit193> 344G used, but that's with a crappy OS installed too
<binarymutant> heh that's a lot of music
<Unit193> It's not music...
<wrst> crappy os?
<binarymutant> heh thats a bunch of videos :D
<binarymutant> wrst: windows :D
<wrst> ahh
 * wrst sends condolonces
<binarymutant> I'll go ahead and guess... Vista
<Unit193> ^^ Basic
<wrst> ouch Unit193
<wrst> i think i would be like cyberanger and just go cli all the way
<Unit193> Not too much, I don't really use it at all (Best running hardware in the house though :/ )
<binarymutant> cli all the way is hardcore, even I use Xorg
<wrst> binarymutant: I like my mouse
<wrst> and flashy stuff
<wrst> but not flash
<binarymutant> I don't hate my mouse or flash
<Unit193> I use my mouse, but I use terminal all the time
<binarymutant> yeah ^^ +1
<wrst> binarymutant: I just don't care much for flash I'm really glad for html5
<binarymutant> wrst: no youtube?
<wrst> html5 binarymutant
<wrst> i'm going to start using it at home, have at work today a little bit
<wrst> flash in winders or linux is just too much of a hog
<binarymutant> that's true, but it still installed on my stuff
<binarymutant> GAH what is with recruiters hating on my PDF resume and asking for doc?!
<wrst> binarymutant: that's weird but some people...
<binarymutant> almost all the tech recruiters I talk to in the area request for me to change formats. I'm like are you really that scared of a pdf?
<wrst> send them an odt?
<binarymutant> lol yeah right
<Unit193> txt?
<binarymutant> if they freak out over pdf, I don't want to see what they write about odt
<binarymutant> "Whats 'O', 'D', 'T?' 'Are you sending this company malware?' etc
<binarymutant> idk it's been bugging me all week. Doc format bleh
<Unit193> Looks like I had atleast 30G of ISOs
<wrst> Unit193: no telling how many GB of ISO's I have i think i have every version K, X etc of ubuntu since 7.10
<Unit193> wrst: I still have over 10 in just one folder :P
<wrst> :)
<wrst> i have folders for each release
<wrst> i have ubuntu/current  ubuntu/old with teh release numbers aand server etc all x64 x32
<binarymutant> that's a lot
<wrst> yes
<wrst> but if i need to free up space I can pretty easy
<binarymutant> bet you'll be glad when they stop doing releases and switch to rolling
<wrst> i won't care then binarymutant :)
<wrst> binarymutant:  if they do that I might go more fulltime ubuntu
<vychune> HELLO EVERYBODYYYYYYYYYYY
<vychune> as usual nobody is home
<wrst> vychune: that's right we always leave when we see you coming :P
<vychune> -_- lol
<vychune> how's it going wrst
<wrst> good vychune, you?
<vychune> ok
<vychune> lotta wining i can do but i wont
<wrst> thats not good vychune :\
<vychune> i know
<vychune> ? meetingology ?
<Unit193> Meeting bot
<wrst> supybot
<vychune> oh
<vychune> Unit193: o/
<Unit193> Howdy
<vychune> how you been dude
<Unit193> Hopefully not too bad, you?
<vychune> i can complain but i wont
<cyberanger> even I use openbox, but I keep it light, I want processing power to process data, not render graphics I don't need
<binarymutant> cyberanger: +1
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ho's it going mr. mutant ;-)
<binarymutant> rainy
<cyberanger> yeah, just not flooding again
<cyberanger> (so far)
<binarymutant> hopefully it stays like that
<cyberanger> no kidding
<cyberanger> (already had one flood this week man)
<binarymutant> geeze really?
<cyberanger> yep
<vychune> cyberanger: o/
<cyberanger> thursday night/friday morning
<cyberanger> not as bad as I first thought, but a mess nonetheless
<binarymutant> I forgot it stormed before the weekened
<binarymutant> weekend*
<binarymutant> http://loco.ubuntu.com is new to me
<binarymutant> the wiki get ditched?
<wrst> binarymutant: you have been gone too long
<binarymutant> yes I have
<binarymutant> :D
<wrst> you have lots to catch up on!
<binarymutant> like...
<binarymutant> http://loco.ubuntu.com ?
<Unit193> LoCo directory
<binarymutant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/Meeting I remember this, seems like it got replaced..
<binarymutant> anyone else experiencing problems signing into wiki.ubuntu.com?
<binarymutant> ha nvm, that took forever
<Unit193> It's wiki.ubuntu.com, what do you expect?
<Unit193> Problems with wiki = normal = no problems here
<binarymutant> stellar performance :D
<Unit193> Quite! Couldn't beat it with a hammar and nails!
<binarymutant> woot wiki updated, doing stuff is fun :P
<wrst> binarymutant: that's here now: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<binarymutant> well I can't edit that :P
<binarymutant> I linked the wiki to the loco.ubuntu.com page :D  [random babble]
<wrst> cool binarymutant
<binarymutant> terra nova?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-27
<cyberanger> Unit193: I can beat it with a hammer & nails
 * cyberanger pounds & pounds for awhile, then realizes he forgot the nails
<binarymutant> Terra Nova = Primeval, bbc show
 * Unit193 was watching Doctor Who, but got a ping
<binarymutant> Unit193: which season?
<binarymutant> or should I say which Doctor...
<Unit193> binarymutant: 612
<Unit193> Matt Smith :/
<binarymutant> haven't seen it yet, I think I stopped on 604
<binarymutant> Matt Smith might not be the best, but Karen Gillan :D
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> binarymutant: I can't tell you a few things about it, hurry up and watch them!
<binarymutant> def. need to catch up
 * cyberanger has an idea, hands binarymutant some old rocket motors
<binarymutant> hmmm?
<Unit193> To help you catch up...
<Unit193> You use Hulu?
<binarymutant> I've seen it, no acct though
<Unit193> I don't like it so I don't use it. I was wondering where you watch 'em
<binarymutant> the less than legal ways :P
<binarymutant> ah but I think it is on onDemand, so-yeah I watch it onDemand
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I might need an ftl drive to catch up :P
<Unit193> Or just use the TARDIS....
<binarymutant> can't use the tardis without a good looking companion lol
<Unit193> Rules me out...
<binarymutant> so when is Fox going to cancel Tera Nova? Place bets now
<binarymutant> 3 weeks
<Unit193> Tera Nova being Primeval (What you said up ^^ )  I didn't even know they were doing it
<binarymutant> it's very similar. Like Primeval, Stargate, and family values smashed together
<binarymutant> that was probably how they pitched it to the producers
<binarymutant> only Doctors should be allowed to time travel [last I'll say on Terra Nova]
<cyberanger> binarymutant: I'll presume that "Doc" is a doctor (too much of a "Back to the Future" fan I guess) and comedy specials are allowed (different genre after all)
<binarymutant> Doc IS a doctor
<binarymutant> my arguement is irrelavent though, because the mother on Terra Nova is a doctor too :(
<binarymutant> <<<<>>>>> Just discovered luakit <<<<<>>>>>
<Unit193> cyberanger: Oh, forgot to tell you. You know my translate script? Works well except when you are talking to someone with the nick "pl" :P
<Unit193> binarymutant: I don't know lua, but looks awesome if you do
<binarymutant> I learned lua for awesomeWM, these lua folks rock. Like `awesome` with `dwm`, `luakit` took another app I was using called `surf`
<binarymutant> the only bad thing about switching from suckless to 'random lua project based on suckless' is the LOC differences
<binarymutant> -and more deps obviously
<vychune> anybody home?
<binarymutant> Only me :P
<Unit193> The rest are sleeping
<binarymutant> yes, but not me
<binarymutant> 4 energy drinksa; no sleep
<binarymutant> very worried about my /home partition right now
<binarymutant> need to reinstall a min. iso
<binarymutant> when did Ubuntu become so bloated??
<Unit193> Too large? rm -r :P
<binarymutant> 2GB root partition got filled way to quick
<binarymutant> too*
<Unit193> Cyber used to be the other late person, but he's actually been busy (Great if it gets him a job)
<Unit193> Openbox too?
<binarymutant> awesome wm, smaller than openbox
<binarymutant> tiling wm
<Unit193> Yep, used it before
<binarymutant> very worried about my /home partition. I's scared
<binarymutant> wish there way to slim it down without reinstalling
<Unit193> purge things you don't need and delete things from /home (du -h)
<Unit193> Reinstall works well though
<binarymutant> need a cd
<binarymutant> grr I don't want to!
<binarymutant> maybe going through each pkg in synaptic will help...
<binarymutant> using fluxbox while I recompile awesome
<Unit193> How are you liking it?
<binarymutant> it's a *box
<binarymutant> I forgot how small terminals are :D
<binarymutant> wow that sucked, reinstalling *again*
<cyberanger> Unit193: lemme guess, it took that for polish
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^ the translate script with nick pl?
<wrst> howdy jamdatadude
<cyberanger> Juzzy: welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee LoCo
<cyberanger> dang tabcomplete foul
<cyberanger> jamdatadude: welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee LoCo
<Juzzy> heh ok
<cyberanger> Juzzy: your welcome here too of course :-)
<cyberanger> Juzzy: tried the new pfsense yet?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Yep
<cyberanger> Unit193: you have tried pfsense 2.0?
<Unit193> Nope
<cyberanger> oh, the translate issue?
<cyberanger> sorry, too many topics today
<Unit193> It happens
<jamdatadude> hey guys just saying hi and introducing myself as a new loco guy
<cyberanger> Unit193: that does sound like an issue
<cyberanger> jamdatadude: glad to have you, where from?
<cyberanger> (East, Middle or West Tennessee)
<xpistos> What up yal!
<xpistos> jamdatadude: How is it going!
<xpistos> wrst
<xpistos> what up peeps!
<xpistos> See that I jump in , meet a new member and pay respect all in 60 seconds
 * xpistos breaks his arm patting himslef on the back because he is more humble than YOU!
<xpistos> ZING!
<jamdatadude> hehe sorry boss grabbed me
<jamdatadude> It's going great I'm middle TN
<jamdatadude> murfreesboro
<xpistos> hey should I be freaked out by this - http://thehackernews.com/2011/09/https-ssl-encryption-vulnerable-to.html
<jamdatadude> haven't seen the full details of the exposure yet
<jamdatadude> but seems to me to require access to either the client or server side of the network for injection
<jamdatadude> if you are tight on your side should be good unless that BEAST tool turns out to not need that access to simulate man in the middle
<xpistos> It looks like there are a lot of ifs involved in this as well.
<jamdatadude> yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-28
<binarymutant> I think i've reinstalled ubuntu like 5 times already
<binarymutant> right now without sound :/
<Unit193> /set nick binarymutant   :P
<Unit193> You know what's going wrong?
<binarymutant> saved it, ty
<binarymutant> need to set up alsa I think
<Unit193> I like wrst's idea to redirect all questions to cyberanger ;)
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> But he's busy nowadays
<wrst> binarymutant: what's been up with your ubuntu troubles?
<Unit193> You did it again...
<wrst> hmm i seem to run everyone off
<Unit193> Well, I blame everything on you it seems :D
<wrst> works for me
<wrst> whatever it takes Unit193 :)
<pace_t_zulu> hello chaps
<Unit193> Hello pace_t_zulu and welcome back binarymutant
<binarymutant> okay, my user isn't in the sound group or something
<wrst> binarymutant: how did that happen?
<wrst> but easy enought to fix at least
<binarymutant> wrst: minimal install
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: fuck yea
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: +1000
<binarymutant> :D
<wrst> ahh that makes since binarymutant
<wrst> i have to do all that stuff in arch but not used to that in ubuntu
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu
<Unit193> I've done it for openbox
<wrst> i've never done a minimal install
<binarymutant> it's been a pain :D
 * wrst downloads the mini.iso to see how it works
<binarymutant> brb
<binarymutant> yay ftw
<binarymutant> mini install only saved me ~300Mb
<wrst> yeah binarymutant i've found with arch i don't save a lot of HDD space but i get a lot of speed because I have so few daemons and what not running and going
<binarymutant> hopefully I get that speed factor then because right now I feel like it was a waste of time
<binarymutant> although I do have my custom DE and everything on 1.4Gb
<binarymutant> couldn't setup network-manager by myself though, so went with wicd
<binarymutant> um... does webkit not unicode enabled? or do I just not have the fonts installed
<wrst> binarymutant: wb :)
<binarymutant> heh :D
<binarymutant> flash is leaving some nasty artifacts in my terminals
<wrst> binarymutant: have no clue i am just happy when flash works...
<binarymutant> it's working, just not as expected
<binarymutant> wrst: are you using oneiric? should I dist-upgrade to it or nay?
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm using arch, i have oneric isntalled
<wrst> but oneriric seems pretty good
<binarymutant> upgrading to it
<binarymutant> fingers crossed
<wrst> binarymutant: i got tired of depending on upgrades every six months
<binarymutant> debian unstable is nice, and has the best package manager :D
<wrst> nah using arch binarymutant, debians packages still lag behind compared to arch :)
<binarymutant> very true
<wrst> well i don't know about unstable, but testing anyway
<binarymutant> pacman is too weird for me though. `pacman -yyyK` strange options
<binarymutant> debian unstable still lags behind arch pkg though
<wrst> binarymutant: its not that bad and I use package kit for a lot of things anyway on gnome
<binarymutant> what's package kit?
<wrst> but pretty much -Syu syncs and updates -S install -R remove and -Rd remove and remove dependencies
<wrst> gui package manager
<binarymutant> ah
<wrst> i use gnome package kit
<wrst> binarymutant: everything you wanted, or didn't want to know:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<binarymutant> just saying, their options aren't in english :P
<wrst> no but it works really fast :)
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm trying an ubuntu minimal install in a VM
<binarymutant> it's all right, I think the mini is ~700Mb
<wrst> after getting things isntalled binarymutant?
<binarymutant> uh no, ~700Mb with absolutly the bare minimal
<binarymutant> like apt
<wrst> ok it seems to have hung up on me
<wrst> i liked the iso was only 28MB :)
<binarymutant> yeah the iso was super small
<wrst> nope installing grub
<binarymutant> I wanna go back to lilo but don't want to do anything that will mess up my new installation
<wrst> well this seems to be a fail
<binarymutant> ? where at?
<wrst> the minimal isntall
<wrst> no login prompt
<binarymutant> ??
<wrst> just boots a while then black screen
<binarymutant> ctrl+alt+f1
<wrst> yeah not for sure how to do that in Vbox
<binarymutant> can't remember how to pass that in virtual box, been too long
<wrst> ahh host+f1
<binarymutant> that work?
<wrst> yep
<binarymutant> cool, now you have a blinking cursor :D
<wrst> yep and a crazy xorg after installing fluxbox and lightdm :)
<binarymutant> lightdm didn't work fer me :/
<binarymutant> but yeah I went to fluxbox first too :D
<Unit193> You need a ppa for natty
<wrst> Unit193: this is oneiric
<binarymutant> xdm has been good to me
<Unit193> wrst: As long as he got a greeter with it
<binarymutant> xdm or startx
<wrst> hmm well i forgot good ol ubuntu isn't like arch you install something and it starts up all the time...
<binarymutant> brb oneiric just got done
<binarymutant> Xorg needs to bring ctrl+alt+backspace back
<wrst> yes
<binarymutant> ...geeze I though it was done
<wrst> i'm reinstalling...
<binarymutant> that mini install?
<wrst> yeah ssh didn't work for somereason and I couldn't access anything
<binarymutant> linux3.0!
<wrst> been running it for well a long time now :P
<wrst> looks like since aug 30 :)
<binarymutant> from your uptime?
<wrst> no just looked at the packages
<wrst> i'm on a laptop
<wrst> so a 3 day uptime is a lot
<wrst> my server runs ubuntu
<binarymutant> did you use the virtual package? ubuntu-server
<binarymutant> I wondered what was on it
<wrst> no i just used a straight up ubuntu server install
<wrst> i started way back at 9.04 i think and am running 11.04 on this box
<wrst> well binarymutant i'm going to check out for the night i will catch you tomorrow
<binarymutant> later
<binarymutant> I get knocked off a lot..
<xpistos> Morning
<wrst> morning xpistos
 * wrst just used an ssh tunnel for the first time... wow cool beans
<xpistos> me likey
<wrst> yes very cool and just a longer ping time no real loss in speed I will certainly be doing this when I travel
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> i missed binarymutant last night
<pace_t_zulu> awesome to see him re-emerge though
<wrst> yeah seems to be doing well
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  how are you doing?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: great
<pace_t_zulu> wrst:  you?
<wrst> doing well pace_t_zulu, just got a little cyberanger and am brwosing the web via an ssh tunnel
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ?
<pace_t_zulu> i didn't know that cyberanger was contagious ;)
<wrst> got a little security nutso as our friend cyberanger always is :)
<wrst> wanted to check it out for using public wifi and what not
<pace_t_zulu> oh
<pace_t_zulu> using a mac?
<pace_t_zulu> i've been tunneling on public wifi for months
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: actually tunneling on public wifi is the original reason for my cloud deployment
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: using a mac ... u should check out 'SideStep' and 'Tunnelblick'
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: here at work i'm doing it rather rough have putty connected to my server and have firefox setup to use it for a proxy
<wrst> on my linux machine i should be able to tunnel everything if i'm not mistaken
 * wrst is using winders at work
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea
<wrst> i don't need it at work but just had a moment to try it out
<pace_t_zulu> reboot
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> wrst: ssh tunnels are nice
<Unit193> Nice? They are very handy
<Unit193> cyberanger: Good afternoon!
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: should I alert the CDC, put myself in a querentine? didn't know I was contagious
 * cyberanger wonders if that's really a bad thing (well, bad for microsoft I suppose)
<cyberanger> Unit193: afternoon
<wrst> cyberanger: yes they are
<wrst> hand and nice
<vychune> as usual nobody home
 * wrst is in the hosue
<vychune> wrst possible guy to be in here lol
<vychune> sup dude
<wrst> not much vychune how are you?
<vychune> good
<vychune> making use of coud9 1de
<vychune> *cloud
<cyberanger> vychune: that's fine with me, the coffee here tastes better ;-)
 * cyberanger spits it out and grabs a Dr. Pepper anyhow (hot mud, yuck)
<vychune> cyberanger: you lost me
<cyberanger> vychune: as usual nobody home (I'm at a coffee shop)
<vychune> oh
<vychune> smh
<wrst> yeah and actually i'm at work vychune :P
 * Unit193 is also at home
<vychune> anybody know php?
<wrst> never met them
<cyberanger> wrst: php, eh .....
 * vychune is at the neighbor's because of having no service at home
<cyberanger> not well enough
<wrst> hello Brian-D missed your appearance!
<wrst> vychune: i know enough to know when I mess something up I have to talk with someone that knows something :)
<vychune> lol
<Brian-D> vychune: not anyone that would admit to it.
<Brian-D> wrst: greetings
<vychune> Brian-D: first of all, nice to meet you. second, ok
<wrst> yes nice to meet you Brian-D
 * Unit193 the random weirdo says hello
<wrst> Unit193: i think we are all random weirdos here
<vychune> lol
 * vychune no longer understands the michael jackson case
<cyberanger> vychune: a Judge and district attonery lost an idol, don't want to believe he was crazy, an idiot or sucidial
<vychune> i get that part but the arguements make no sense to me
<cyberanger> the doc did it or not, but this trial won't answer it anymore
 * Unit193 doesn't care enough
<vychune> Unit193: dang lol
 * cyberanger agrees with Unit193
 * cyberanger knows of people who could moonwalk better, Apollo style
<wrst> wb binarymutant
<binarymutant> tyty
<binarymutant> wow Wellsville is horrible, I miss Knoxville
<binarymutant> just spent close to $3 on a 2liter
<Unit193> POP? Brandname?
<binarymutant> RC Cola !
<binarymutant> the only store in town is such a rip off
<Unit193> That's not right... We get walmart for less than 80
<binarymutant> Closest walmart is pretty far. I'm not used to having to make a "trip" out of going to Walmart yet
<Unit193> No kidding, we could walk to it here (And I have, just isn't easy to take stuff back)
<binarymutant> yeah city life is awesome, country life is expensive
<Unit193> We used to live in the country and our cousins really live in the country!
<binarymutant> I'm jealous of Maryville right now (never thought I'd say that)
<Unit193> I can't comment on that part :P
<binarymutant> having cable is awesome though :D
<Unit193> They are stuck on bad dialup because nothing else will get to them except sat (Very costly)
<binarymutant> wifimaxx is horrid
<binarymutant> I'm surprised Charter/Comcast comes out here
<binarymutant> I think dialup is probably better than wifimax
<binarymutant> no caps
<Unit193> They are at the end of the line and have phone issues at times ;P
<binarymutant> ah that sucks
<Unit193> I've never used wifimaxx. We have RoadRunner/TWC now, it's nice
<binarymutant> Roadrunner = Comcast?
<Unit193> I love my shell account, ssh, and vnc. No, but it's cable
<binarymutant> wifimaxx is the wifi satellite, caps and horrid speeds
<binarymutant> is your shell free?
<Unit193> Yep
<Unit193> (I use irssi from home though)
<binarymutant> who provides? I was looking for a shell acct the other day
<binarymutant> roadrunner is owned by time warner/comcast/charter/etc.
<Unit193> #Ninthfloor(.org)
<binarymutant> gah they own everything
<binarymutant> I'll look them up
<Unit193> RR has no caps, good speed, and don't have bad service
<Unit193> Not saying they're the best one out there, but it's great for my use
<binarymutant> can you ssh tunnel with ninthfloor?
<Unit193> Don't think so
<binarymutant> aw
<Unit193> Undesired activity: Use of the system as a transparent proxy.
<binarymutant> ya, most are like that
<Unit193> [2011-09-28] Good news! Your web pages (the stuff in your ~/public_html) are now accessible at a shorter address (the old one still works): http://<username>.ninth.su/
<Unit193> You can see the motd on the website as well as uptime stats (Just added because I said something about uptimed)
<Unit193> Although, I feel like I should be somewhere right now...
<binarymutant> wacthing aots?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: jealous of maryville?
<binarymutant> yes with their walmarts and cheaper prices
<cyberanger> didn't know you'd lived there
<Unit193> Well, I was kind of supposed to be somewhere, but it was too late :P
<binarymutant> just moved a week ago into Wellsville
<cyberanger> target is closer
<cyberanger> your in my neck of the woods there (well, my folks neck of the woods, more accurately)
<cyberanger> matter of fact, drive through it 336 to get on 411 to roads down here
<cyberanger> yeah, talking 10 miles to walmart, give or take where you are and your route
<cyberanger> binarymutant: just plan for issues with charter
<cyberanger> they're good, but when there's an issue, it's an issue
<cyberanger> and middle of nowhere like that, yeah
<binarymutant> haven't had one yet
<binarymutant> but any internet is better than driving around looking for open wifi :D
<cyberanger> true
<cyberanger> but walking to the library is cheap
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-29
<cyberanger> just a bit far in your case
<binarymutant> lol very far now
<binarymutant> and Knoxville library is a no go for me, never returned a few books
<cyberanger> yeah, they won't be happy with that, can you pay a replacement fee? and there is a blount county library too
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I have the internet :P
<binarymutant> ? I get booted a lot
<Unit193> That's normally the quit message for when you exit the client...
<binarymutant> i get booted a lot?
<binarymutant> or quiet channel
<Unit193> (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> is that what my exit msg says?
<Unit193> Yep
<binarymutant> that's weird... need to investigate
<Unit193> That happens when you just hit X on the GUI clients
<binarymutant> yeah but i'm still in the channel when it it just periodically reconnects
<binarymutant> maybe it's the wifi :/
<Unit193> Shouldn't it make you pingout then?
<binarymutant> idk
<binarymutant> but it is annoying
<Unit193> It would be
<binarymutant> I think it's just on freenode too
<Unit193> Is anybody a fan of FSF?
<binarymutant> I am
<binarymutant> sorta
<binarymutant> they do have flaws, but I still like them :D
<binarymutant> Unit193: Why/
<Unit193> Can't say it now D:
<binarymutant> aw why not?
<binarymutant> is it about their doc license?
<Unit193> Fine.... I think they are nutters
<Unit193> (Put nicely)
<binarymutant> what did they do this time?
<binarymutant> they come across a little crazy because they try to uphold this idea that they can never be wrong
<Unit193> It's the small things that bother more. One of them came into a Lubuntu channel and asked for an OP or rep to know if it would EVER include mono
<Unit193> And would not let it drop (You can't say if 2 or 3 releases will include it or not)
<binarymutant> are you a .NET coder?
<Unit193> Nope, I just will use it if I need it (No, I'm not all that fond it it myself either)
<binarymutant> I'm not a fan of mono, it should exist, but it's not for me
<Unit193> I'm going to have to install it because of PandoraCaster
<binarymutant> what happened to libpiano?
<binarymutant> it's kind of neat that windows programmers are using linux now bc of mono
<Unit193> I know one program that's made for Windows, but has a howto for linux users
<binarymutant> using mono?
<binarymutant> <<< does go out of his way not to have mono installed
<binarymutant> wish I could get rid of python and perl too
<cyberanger> Unit193: a connection reset can trip up a client outside of the timeouts
<cyberanger> due to router
<cyberanger> closed route
<Unit193> Yep, timeout is the only way it happens for me
<Unit193> binarymutant: I do not have it installed, I avoid it. I'll just have to install it for something I like
<cyberanger> binarymutant: if it still happens on a wire though, that area had wiring issues due to ice spring and winter
<Unit193> Python is heavy crap
<cyberanger> damaged lines and such
<binarymutant> cyberanger: hopefully it continues to run as well as it has :D
<cyberanger> so that's a possibility (I was stuck there where family was in feb, between line damage & the modem, mess)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: sorry, context here is bad for irc
<cyberanger> not email and web browsing (if it's just this, I'd really suspect wifi, but I'm throwing in this bit with charter from expirences this past  year, they know they're your only choice)
<binarymutant> true
<binarymutant> course in Knoxville there's only 2 choices
<cyberanger> if your on newer lines, and newish modem, with a good cat5e no issue
<cyberanger> 2 choices and more people, lower maitance costs
<cyberanger> for the same service prices
<cyberanger> their incentive to fix it was higher
<binarymutant> that's true
<cyberanger> 5 ft of cable vs 5mi of cable
<binarymutant> 2 choices is still a biopoly though, AT&T went out a lot when I was using them
<cyberanger> in feb we couldn't get them to confirm our cable modem was the issue, due to the ice storm (it was a bit of both, storm outage and the cable modem was having issues holding a sync on the line)
<cyberanger> that whole week I wired the network into a data card, just to keep things going
<cyberanger> down here, cleveland, tn city limits, same month, outage fixed in an hour, checked the gear remotely same day
<binarymutant> that's crazy. You should have went ballistic on them (course that's how I lost at&t)
<cyberanger> without having to bug them
<cyberanger> weather was a factor, I understood that, but I have metioned the headaches this year was getting old
<cyberanger> (in a more polite manner)
<cyberanger> I've had AT&T DSL too, now I deversify a little, hotspots, celluar, satellite
<cyberanger> things that are too cheap to matter, or too easy (or critical) to fix quickly
<binarymutant> too much $ for me
<cyberanger> which is too much, dial up is 5 bucks, celluar is 40 bucks, satellite is as needed (so nothing 11 months out of 12)
<binarymutant> wifimax sat?
<binarymutant> cellular is upwards of 100
<binarymutant> Verizon
<cyberanger> not wimax, virgin mobile, 40 a month
<binarymutant> that's pretty cheap, unlimited text, phone? cap at 2Gb?
<binarymutant> brb
<cyberanger> no cap, it's a data card, so nothing else (t-mobile was 75, 500 minutes + night & weekend (and mobile to mobile, which was moot) unlimited text and data (but Google Voice meant no texts)
<cyberanger> but I dropped t-mobile for this Virgin Mobile card & a VZW phone, spend 15 a month on that, 2 a day voice unlimited
<binarymutant> that's cool
<binarymutant> I have this grps card for my laptop, never used it though
<binarymutant> drop a simm card into it and go
<binarymutant> idk if it works with data though, like I said-never used it
<binarymutant> what's the command to find all the packages that depend on something? like `which python`
<Unit193> apt-cache depends or rdepends
<binarymutant> apt-cache wasn't any help :/
<Unit193> apt-cache rdepends python
<Unit193> "What depends on python?"
<binarymutant> nice thanks
<binarymutant> err
<binarymutant> Unit193: how about installed reverse depends ?
<binarymutant> nm I got it
<Unit193> Nice, what'd you do?
<binarymutant> apt-cache rdepends --installed
<binarymutant> apt-cache rdepends --installed python
<Unit193> Oh, I suppose you actually would want to only view installed :P
<binarymutant> postfix, lsb-release, apparmor, wicd, and upstart ! the only apps tying me down
<Unit193> You kinda need those :P
<binarymutant> I know :(
<Unit193> perl?
<binarymutant> deb stuff and irssi
<binarymutant> and apparmor again
<binarymutant> I wonder if I could easily replace my init program... (and not shoot myself in the foot)
<binarymutant> meh I'll just let python and perl live on
<Unit193> I have quite a few rdepends on python...
<binarymutant> Unit193: I skipped the python libs
<binarymutant> I'm sure the ubuntu-standard requires it a lot
<Unit193> apt-cache rdepends --installed python |grep -v python Still a ton with that :P
<cyberanger> binarymutant: dpkg depends should also work
<binarymutant> ~5 for me :D
<cyberanger> if I recall
<cyberanger> binarymutant: gprs card & AT&T or T-Mobile should
<cyberanger> AT&T network
<cyberanger> binarymutant: you also use wicd?
<binarymutant> ya, I switched to wicd when I had problems installing networkmanager
<cyberanger> curses or gtk?
<binarymutant> since last night I think
<binarymutant> both
<cyberanger> I use curses
<cyberanger> why do you want postfix?
<binarymutant> mutt
<binarymutant> smtp
<cyberanger> right, even if postfix has no config, mutt needs it
<cyberanger> what's with the install issues, why not apt-get install and done?
<cyberanger> size limits or what?
<binarymutant> originally I did install it but it wasn't working, maybe my user wasn't in the network group or something idk
<binarymutant> but wicd worked out-of-box
<binarymutant> mutt doesn't depend on postfix, it's a recommend
<cyberanger> cli install or anything fancy, netinst
<binarymutant> minimal iso
<binarymutant> it's pretty much a netinst
<cyberanger> and yeah, I was just thinking was postfix really a depend or a habit here
<cyberanger> did you select cli or just run it?
<cyberanger> and what version?
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> I just ran it
<cyberanger> cli like ubuntu server, but slimmer, before you run  the install, hit f4 for mode, select cli install & run
<cyberanger> that's what I do
<binarymutant> it installed the base linux system, asked me if I wanted to install a virtual-package (ie lamp server, netbook, etc)
<cyberanger> oh, they reworked it
<cyberanger> version I mean, natty, lucid, maverick
<binarymutant> natty but I upgraded to oneiric
 * cyberanger is about to do a few installs & reinstalls, part of why I ask (other part is my usual, "this is an intresting curousity" deal)
<cyberanger> natty worked, the upgrade is the current issue?
<binarymutant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is the one
<binarymutant> cyberanger: everything worked, but it wasn't a hands free install
<cyberanger> already downloaded the discs, just trying to understand if packages broke, bad repo or what
<binarymutant> like network manager worked but you have to setup the user to the group
<cyberanger> and yeah, that's fine, mine are never handsfree
<binarymutant> wicd does this when installed, it's pretty nifty
 * cyberanger does custom now, openbox or lxde
<binarymutant> oh and my user wasn't in the audio group either
<binarymutant> other than that everything else was awesome
<cyberanger> add my user to audio dip (for dial up) and I forget the third group
<binarymutant> the iso is only 19Mb :D
<cyberanger> add tor's repo, map tor's repo to use tor (too many hotspots call tor an anonmizer, so fetch tor's own upgrade via tor)
<binarymutant> tor is in the ubuntu repo now
<cyberanger> run some custom iptables scripts, and so on
<binarymutant> cyberanger: the mini installs a base system at around 700Mb
<binarymutant> last time I checked Arch was ~500Mb
<binarymutant> 2-3 years ago
<cyberanger> last I heard, tor was behind, but I use the expermental branch anyhow
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> binarymutant: natty base was about that, debian was 300mb
<binarymutant> ! should have went with debian
<cyberanger> debian testing
<binarymutant> idk why I keep installing ubuntu (bad thing to say on an ubuntu channel)
<binarymutant> ah because I like nonfree stuff, that's right
<Unit193> I think we already had comments about this ;P
<cyberanger> thing is, by the time I do everything, adding packages and such (no music, just software & config) it's 1.7 -2.2 GB (depending on exact setup)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: your in my region, and I outright say it >:-)
<wrst> binarymutant: arch base system is still around 500MB
<binarymutant> that's pretty impressive
<cyberanger> yes, wrst & I debate debian testing & arch, and agree unity is a joke (however we disagree on how big a joke)
<cyberanger> this channel & ubuntu, rare
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> lol
<wrst> well cyberanger like i said if it has to work I'm going debian
<cyberanger> binarymutant: use 'main contrib non-free' instead of just main
<binarymutant> cyberanger: Ubuntu already has it included
<cyberanger> wrst: but debian doesn't have unity
 * cyberanger gags
<wrst> cyberanger:  all the more reason :)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: but disabled, universe multiverse (and canonical's two really non-free repos)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: It wasn't disabled for me..
<cyberanger> binarymutant: some difference between live cd (and their installer) and more advanced ones
<binarymutant> I got nvidia-current, flash, all my bad video codecs without doing anything :D
<cyberanger> not even sudo apt-get install *non-free*
<binarymutant> well I mean, besides just installing them. Didn't have to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<binarymutant> Debian you have to
<cyberanger> if you compare ubuntu's live cd to debian's install, they both are lacking universe & multiverse (or contrib & non-free for debian)
<cyberanger> in the live disc you either add them or uncomment them at least
<cyberanger> you & I use advanced installers
<binarymutant> idk last time I used the livecd installer I didn't have to do anything then either
<binarymutant> that's a good enough reason to stick with ubuntu :D
<cyberanger> (I've used alternate more than netinst, due to needing a ethernet tie in, wifi or celluar card but they added it in yesterday, uncommented too, live cd yesterday didn't)
<cyberanger> oh, should add, live cd was 10.04.03 rest was 11.04 (cli install)
<cyberanger> thing is, I bash scripted it in, no extra work
<binarymutant> that's cool
<binarymutant> cyberanger: tried zsh yet? Better tab completion :D
<cyberanger> I just can't tolerate where ubuntu's been going
<binarymutant> cyberanger: towards bug number 1
<cyberanger> can't say I have recently, dash & bash for sure
<binarymutant> I can't make any excuses for unity's left handed panel but other than that it's very 'new to linux' friendly
<cyberanger> can't say it really is fixing bug number 1 though
<binarymutant> staying 'new to linux' friendly does, average joe can't use Arch :P
<cyberanger> I've had issues with unity (dual monitors mainly, but ease of use on my hw, too much graphics processing to draw a menu)
<binarymutant> err *can't install Arch
<cyberanger> and those bugs were'nt too new to anything friendly
<binarymutant> cyberanger: yes composite sucks, but Windows & Apple do composite so it's inline with lp bug #1
<cyberanger> it seems that the only time I have xorg crash is with compiz running (or a driver glitch in dual monitors)
<binarymutant> xorg is awesome
<cyberanger> drivers through me into a boot loop, xorg drops me to a terminal (no big to me, I drop myself to a terminal)
<binarymutant> ** except for taking away ctrl+alt+backspace **
<binarymutant> I had to put ctrl+alt+backspace into my .xinitrc file
<cyberanger> so it's these little bugs that show up huge, that makes unity look worse (to me it's already bad for the pointless composite)
<binarymutant> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp &
<binarymutant> cyberanger: unity isn't 20+ years old though, like xorg
<cyberanger> and that's an ubuntu issue, not an xorg one (too many used to the task manager, hence why)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: unity isn't xorg, it's gnome, apples to oranges
<cyberanger> xorg is under unity, it's a unity issue too
<binarymutant> cyberanger: right but I'm talking project vs project, unity has bugs because its new, xorg doesn't because its super old
<cyberanger> but it's also kernel bugs in  ati nvidea & intel chips, wifi
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ah, true, unless code that's new goofs, new driver code, xrandr is fairly new
<binarymutant> when Unity is as stable as xorg these small bugs won't be there and then it'll just be a paradigm issue
<cyberanger> and that's why openbox works, I can contain the bugs
<cyberanger> I've found the dual monitor issue is unity, not xorg
<cyberanger> through grub into a boot loop (traced to the kernel driver & composting settings unity enabled)
<binarymutant> or when unity is as stable as *box, *box has been arround forever too
<cyberanger> true, but windows 8 hasn't and it's more stable (I hate typing that, but truth hurts)
 * cyberanger fetches the neosporin
<cyberanger> that's the thing, unity has been out longer than windows 8, and neither is a complete rewrite or 100% fresh ui
<binarymutant> nah Windows 8 has been around since forever, same kernal and it's just vista's wm - stableized
<cyberanger> wrst: the tablet bit?
<binarymutant> err more stableized
<cyberanger> the netbook stuff & phone stuff in 7 is where that's from, but that matches unity
<binarymutant> it's not like Windows wrote their composite wm from scratch every time
<cyberanger> same with unity (riding on compiz)
<binarymutant> ^^ very true
<cyberanger> is it a fair comparison, no, is it the closest we'll see, probally
<cyberanger> nearly the same development time, riding on older code, both have issues
<binarymutant> but compiz has had a huge internal problem that made stableizing harder. Windows didn't have issues with a community forking it
<cyberanger> unity is in a stable release though, and windows 8 has alot with 7, which is stable
<binarymutant> idk
<cyberanger> true, which is my point
<cyberanger> I'm saying unity isn't a solution to bug #1, if you release it broken on common video cards
<cyberanger> 8 isn't even out, and I can't cause the same bugs with the same cards
<cyberanger> I'm not comparing it to XP, that's unfair
<cyberanger> bug #1 needs to match that same compatability, have more flexability in what can run (we're getting there finally)
<wrst> ok cyberanger about have the minimal set up if i'm going to do this might as well use arch or debian and have a rolling release
<cyberanger> and we have so much UI options, we should focus on documentation on issues, and fixing issues, make it stable
<cyberanger> we gained when MS goofed, we were stable
<cyberanger> now I'm on debian after ubuntu slid back (and I'm on debian testing, newer code, which is where it's a bit insulting)
<cyberanger> wrst: debian testing in my book
<binarymutant> Unity isn't the end all to lp#1 for sure. But it was necessary. The biggest problem to bug #1 is that Windows isn't a collection of free software projects so therefor has an upper hand
<cyberanger> vs ubuntu which is still a collection of software projects, and doesn't work right
<binarymutant> vs ubuntu which has to deal with developers of their collection of software projects, which at times don't work together
 * cyberanger has never gotten unity to work for a month with noob level skills
<binarymutant> ala gnome-org
<cyberanger> but what's a broken ui fix?
<binarymutant> a patch?
<binarymutant> Unity isn't for us, but it's good for Ubuntu
<binarymutant> they should put the panel on the bottom though ***
<binarymutant> brb
<cyberanger> binarymutant: if unity is what a noob is supposed to see, but instead sees a boot loop, how is that good
<cyberanger> think patch is the point I'm getting at, we're calling a natty (with unity) stable, and it's not
<cyberanger> comparing it to win8 which is a developer preview, and isn't doing that, fine for a week
<binarymutant> cyberanger: it booted fine for me :D
<binarymutant> reinstall a standard natty iso, it's fine now
<binarymutant> cyberanger: which wm would you push onto new users?
<binarymutant> I look at unity like I do software-center. It's not for me but it's a lot easier for new users to understand than apt-get
<cyberanger> binarymutant: dual monitors?
<binarymutant> cyberanger: the general public don't use dual monitors though
<cyberanger> binarymutant: lxde, currently (less a special reason)
<binarymutant> what's lxde using?
<cyberanger> true, same card crashed as a single monitor, but work needed dual for it
<cyberanger> binarymutant: lxde is a wm
<cyberanger> lubuntu
<binarymutant> openbox
<binarymutant> idk it would be hard to explain how to configure openbox to a new user
<cyberanger> in the same sense that unity is on compiz
<cyberanger> not much (if anything) to really configure
<binarymutant> it looks old too
<binarymutant> Ubuntu needs to look fresh and very easy, hard to do
<cyberanger> unity was meant for older hardware, and there is a reason XP is still big too
<cyberanger> and it's easy (and not as bug ridden)
<cyberanger> sorry, lxde was meant for older harderware, unlike unity*
<binarymutant> nah XP is still the number one desktop because ppl don't want to buy another computer
<cyberanger> exactly, and new support, and they heard about vista, can't see the diff with 7 or 8
<binarymutant> heh i can't see a difference between 8 and 95 :D
<binarymutant> NT kernel
<Unit193> Are you blind? :P
<binarymutant> ^^ NT kernel
<binarymutant> Start panel, desktop icons, etc. same old same old
<binarymutant> anyways, I may be wrong about Unity being needed for bug #1, but composite is a must
<binarymutant> [[ linux3.0! ]]
<Unit193> Liquorix3.0 didn't want to work with me :/
<binarymutant> Unit193: never heard
<cyberanger> binarymutant: out of the box, with an off switch
<cyberanger> and where it works, sure
<cyberanger> and with varity (dual screens have their place too)
<binarymutant> I've never seen a "general public" computer user with dual screens
<cyberanger> doesn't mean ignore it, we gotta lure gaming, where it's bigger
<binarymutant> we gotta have games to get the gamers :P
<cyberanger> gotta lure businesses, where it happens
<cyberanger> true, but a platform where what games require are needed to get games
<cyberanger> I play flight simulators & FPS
<binarymutant> I used to, but laptop fps isn't very fun :(
<cyberanger> my flight sim I'd love to get on three screens, build a cockpit out of it
<cyberanger> but while I can play linux flight sim's, can't with the current issues in ubuntu
<binarymutant> Unit193: what does "the best configuration for desktop, multimedia, and games" mean?
<binarymutant> cyberanger: why not?
<Unit193> 3? http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/Images/quake_24_screens.jpg
<Unit193> binarymutant: What?
<binarymutant> cyberanger: oh composite + gl yeah
<binarymutant> Unit193: quake 3 on a million screens awesome
<binarymutant> not a casual computer user there
<binarymutant> 24 screens of OpenArena would be awesome
<Unit193> IIRC, Liquorix is a repo for http://zen-kernel.org/ but I could be very wrong...
<cyberanger> binarymutant: and GPU drivers that crash with two monitors, yep
<binarymutant> lol @ zen-kernel names!
<binarymutant> the gtfo release lol
<binarymutant> cyberanger: how does gaming work on Windows w/ composite?
<binarymutant> ...I remember asking that years ago...
<Unit193> binarymutant: Not the same as Liquorix
<binarymutant> I've never used any kernel that wasn't vanilla or configured by me
<binarymutant> but since you said it didn't work, idk if I want to :P
<cyberanger> binarymutant: more added resources, but considering my issues with unity, it's better
<cyberanger> realistic details on MS flight sim X
<cyberanger> it's grown
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I haven't tried composite+gl game in a long time
<binarymutant> I prolly have the hardware to do it now though
<Unit193> binarymutant: Didn't work because newer version of GCC was used
<binarymutant> Unit193: ah
<cyberanger> scorched3d is a good demo for that
<cyberanger> graphics is the only harsh requirement, configurable
<binarymutant> scorched3d was super heavy when I tried it
<cyberanger> other gammes are better, but higher requirements
<binarymutant> maybe like 2 years ago
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, I mean graphics alone
<binarymutant> ya I can see why that would be a good test
<cyberanger> other words, it's not network heavy, ram hog outside of graphics
<binarymutant> know what games work great in any condition? roguelikes!
<binarymutant> @
<cyberanger> and it's better now than then, but yeah, it's heavy
<cyberanger> netcraft
<cyberanger> chess
<cyberanger> minesweeper
<cyberanger> tons of old games, we need new games
<cyberanger> that work
<binarymutant> <- going through a retro phase atm
<binarymutant> xboard, nethack, etc.
<binarymutant> gearhead ** best game out there
<binarymutant> doomrl, aliensrl, and friends are awesome too http://chaosforge.org
<binarymutant> not the rl crowd hmm..
<binarymutant> 0ad is fun
<Unit193> cyberanger: What do you think about Debian testing for a server?
<binarymutant> what do you want your uptime to be?
<binarymutant> unstable is actually very stable...
<Unit193> I don't like downtime
<binarymutant> 100% uptime = stable, 95-99 = testing, 85-95 = unstable   imho
<binarymutant> downtime being updates to the kernel*
<Unit193> Stable = Programs last updated before you got your last car
<binarymutant> yes
<Unit193> I was thinking debian because if you don't go for stable, it can actually be up to date without quite a few ppas
<binarymutant> unstable is
<Unit193> Testing = Ubuntu?
<binarymutant> unstable = ubuntu +1
<binarymutant> oneiric is unstable unil the freeze
<Unit193> (Can't ever remember that)
<Unit193> Launchpad PPAs would still be nice, but Ubuntu does updates slow :/
<binarymutant> you could always compile your apps :D
<Unit193> As an example, I have a few LP PPAs, GetDeb repos, and something downloaded from LP for the Onriric series. I have compiled, but I'm too lazy to compile everything (Not using Gentoo here)
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> what do you use from oneiric?
<binarymutant> oh noes what do I need for auto-mounting??
<binarymutant> HAL right?
<Unit193> Pianobar :P
<binarymutant> I think I might actually install that
<binarymutant> try out pandora
<Unit193> Or if you like GUI, pithos (python)
<cyberanger> or if you don't like a GUI, Unit193's first recommendation rocks
<binarymutant> pandora is like last.fm right?
<Unit193> Yes it does!
<cyberanger> (esp on my alice n chain & tool channels)
<Unit193> cyberanger: But you even use OpenBox!
<cyberanger> binarymutant: there's some differences, but they are similar
<cyberanger> Unit193: with hulu & vlc (when xvideo is needed, say a dvd)
<Unit193> VLC is awesome, but I don't use Hulu
<binarymutant> *cough* mplayer
 * cyberanger coughs louder, reaches for a cough drop
<cyberanger> Unit193: keeps the cable bill low
<cyberanger> hulu crackle & cbs.com (amoungst others
<cyberanger> like the bbc's iplayer only available in the UK >:-))
<binarymutant> :buffering:
<binarymutant> just dl it :P
<Unit193> cyberanger: I also don't have cable
<cyberanger> binarymutant: no buffering, they're player is good, fetches it from some CDN servers in Atlanta (just gotta foul up the GeoIP tools they use, childs play)
<binarymutant> a uk proxy probably works
<binarymutant> too much work for me though, just as illegal as downloading it
<binarymutant> gah pianobar makes me want to get mplayer working with pandora and last.fm now
<binarymutant> http://bilalh.github.com/projects/mplayer-last-fm-scrobbler/
<Unit193> I've never used Last.fm
<binarymutant> it's weird :D
<Unit193> ~riba@last.fm/user/web-knows
<cyberanger> binarymutant: nothing illegal about it (well, for me that is, I pay their TV License FEE)
<binarymutant> cyberanger: you pay UK tax?
<cyberanger> no, just a fee
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> it's just like a tollway, don't drive the tollroads, no legal reason to pay the tolls
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> I'm way off the road then
<binarymutant> why does pianobar need my email....
<cyberanger> (dormate in boarding school was from the UK, I split the fee & he uses my setups to fool it while away, like when deployed (He's RAF) it's not a tax, don't have a TV, nothing to pay, however that's gotten a bit muddy now)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: pandora account email, pandora username
<binarymutant> I have to sign up?
<cyberanger> yeah, to create your own radio station, your likes & dislikes theme the stations
<Unit193> http://zzj.itf-inc.com/s2/
<binarymutant> wow and tell them my gender, that's pretty invasive
<cyberanger> binarymutant: I've had mutiple accounts, they don't even theme ads on it
<binarymutant> how do I play music on pianobar? I set up a station but how to play?
<binarymutant> nvm
<cyberanger> lol
<binarymutant> pretty cool, weird menu though
<Unit193> He's funny
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, it keeps info out of the way, kinda awkward but quick to learn
<cyberanger> and it's actually great after playing for 20 hours
<binarymutant> the explainations are hilarious
<binarymutant>  Based on what you've told us so far, we're playing this track because it features electronica roots, downtempo influences, beats made for dancing, a repetitive chorus and use of modal harmonies.
<binarymutant> pandora's cool just like last.fm
<cyberanger> binarymutant: debstep?
<cyberanger> the more you use it, the better it gets
<binarymutant> debstep ya
<binarymutant> I'd say the differences between pandora and last.fm are the explanations
<binarymutant> dpkg -i awesome.debstep
<binarymutant> the explanations do get better! unsyncopated!
<Unit193> Well, maybe the movie I picked isn't the best :/
<Unit193> Looking for some "good" horror
<binarymutant> Unit193: like what?
<Unit193> Dunno, something that isn't crap :P
<binarymutant> like... Troma? Full Moon? Franco? Argentina?
<binarymutant> some ppl might think they're crap though :P
<Unit193> Not heard of 'em, but When a Stranger Calls wasn't bad
<Unit193> Neither was Insidious
<binarymutant> oh
<binarymutant> don't watch any of those examples above :D
<Unit193> Why not? What are they? :P
<binarymutant> explotation films, some people refer to them as "B" grade or whatever
<binarymutant> ala "crap"
<Unit193> The Ring {2} were not bad
<binarymutant> you like subs?
<Unit193> Subtitles? Not really
<binarymutant> :/
<binarymutant> can't help sorry
<binarymutant> pianobar needs a client/server model so I can background it and still send it commands
<Unit193> There was something not like that in man pianobar (I think)
<binarymutant> fifo cool
<cyberanger> Unit193: FIFO
<Unit193> cyberanger: Yep
<cyberanger> (made a section of an openbox menu focused on that)
<Unit193> I've never used it
<cyberanger> libnotify script too, makes it real simple
<Unit193> That would be handy, but sill haven't done it :P
<binarymutant> sweeeet
<binarymutant> one of the contrib devs use my wm, that's always nice
<binarymutant> eventcmd isn't working for me though :/
<binarymutant> cyberanger: how'd you get notification working?
<Unit193> Wow... Actually got bot to say currently playing in channel!
<cyberanger> binarymutant: for pianobar, scripted, hang on
<cyberanger> binarymutant: http://zachgibbens.tk/pianobar/
<binarymutant> ty
<cyberanger> that config left out 'user = ' and 'password = ' dunno if that's needed, or if it just saves me from logging in
<Unit193> Thankyou
<Unit193> It isn't
<cyberanger> mp3 hifi is pandora one only, hence why it's commented out
<cyberanger> autostart station is my quickmix, you'll need to swap that with one of your stations
<cyberanger> pianobar provides the string you'll need
<cyberanger> I tweaked the script a little (from the orignal source) to try and keep it from running if I'm 100% cli only (no $DISPLAY)
<cyberanger> not tested yet though, so if that's an issue, lemme know I'll upload the stock script
<binarymutant> stock script didn't work for me, and it was written for the wm I was using :/
<cyberanger> (I've used the notification bit, not tested the DISPLAY checking bit)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: chmod +x it
<cyberanger> ?
<binarymutant> nah I did that
<cyberanger> and you need the config file to point at it
<cyberanger> did that fail
<Unit193> There is a newline where it's a comment
<cyberanger> Unit193: say what, in the notification script
<Unit193> Line 15
<cyberanger> oh yep
<Unit193> It's not even an issue
<cyberanger> that'd do it (that's what I get for uploading an older version
<cyberanger> didn't think why it was on the server, I see an issue)
<Unit193> Eh, maybe I should just get a .tk :/
<cyberanger> yep, that was an error
<Unit193> But so easy to fix
<cyberanger> binarymutant: redownload, two typo's I missed
<binarymutant> hng on
<cyberanger> binarymutant: you using safari?
<binarymutant> no
<cyberanger> Unit193: safari?
<binarymutant> webkit though, I changed my user-agent to that though **
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ah, was wondering which of you two got it off
<Unit193> Nope
<Unit193> Have to redownload already? Dang...
<cyberanger> Unit193: two typos got missed
<cyberanger> binarymutant: maybe that UA is right, rarely see safari anyhow, just looks off to me
<Unit193> I'm sure you noticed mine :P
<binarymutant> I was trying to get youtube.com/html5 to work right at the time :D
<cyberanger> ah
<binarymutant> although I thought I put it back onto luakit
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep
<cyberanger> (happening to be auditing logs anyhow, supposed to be daily routine, holding it at weekly lately)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that one should work
<Unit193> Mine worked
<binarymutant> cyberanger: thanks, had to edit it for my setup, but it works now :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: the config or the bash script?
<binarymutant> the bash script
<cyberanger> what needed modifing
<binarymutant> pianobar-notify
<cyberanger> I mean in the script?
<binarymutant> ah I use that naughty line that was commented out
<binarymutant> instead of notify-send
<cyberanger> ah (I do know the path in the config is unlikely to be in your systems, at least I don't recall tweaking your filepath last time I was logged into your boxes >:-))
<cyberanger> binarymutant: note: scrobbler-helper
<Unit193> Last.fm script is in the examples
<binarymutant> yeah I saw that too
<cyberanger> binarymutant: hadn't tried that, but thought I'd point it out
<cyberanger> Unit193: there were example scripts
 * cyberanger facepalms
<cyberanger> I spent a hour or two tweaking, mixing & matching from blog posts
<Unit193> One for the KDE notify thing, another for rbot (I have that), etc
<binarymutant> is there really any bashism in that script?
<cyberanger> I could have put dash or sh I bet
<binarymutant> it's on /bin/bash
<binarymutant> yours is
<cyberanger> old habit, I test with bash, pass or fail
<binarymutant> apparently there is bashism in it
<binarymutant> good thing I haven't taken that off :D
<cyberanger> (sometimes I miss a typo on a revision and just do it, but jist is I just go by what I test it on, for good measure, if I tested in dash it'd been /bin/dash)
<binarymutant> doesnt work w/ dash
<cyberanger> binarymutant: wasn't saying it did, just saying I only tested in bash
<binarymutant> ah
<Unit193> Seems to work with zsh
<binarymutant> I wish I could read shell scripts better
<Unit193> ^^
<binarymutant> Unit193: everything works with zsh :D :D :D
<binarymutant> wait.. it doesn't here
<cyberanger> didn't think I did anything exclusive to bash (or lacking in dash) I test my scripts by calling dash or bash or ....
<cyberanger> added verbosity usually
<cyberanger> depending on the script (this one I probally cut corners)
<cyberanger> so I only tested bash (when I test I add that line, If I test two (say bash & dash) I'll add whatever one I think worked better/quicker to the top, add the other below it (as a comment)
<binarymutant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/698933/
<cyberanger> I can read bash to a point, but I'm not a programmer, so It's a matter of pride I can even say this
<Unit193> Yep, I can read some programming enough to change things to how I like
<cyberanger> clipped the script (instead of commenting it) and that's got bashism in it, hrm....
<cyberanger> binarymutant: don't see anything in that that I'd expect dash would care about (I'll need to read up on dash again, most of my scripts are more straightforward than this, maybe longer, but easier to follow & so on)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: it is working in bash though?
<binarymutant> yes bash
<cyberanger> Unit193: zsh is running it?
<binarymutant> no in anything else
<Unit193> Had something, but that doesn't have to be zsh
<binarymutant> is this script taking from stdin? I might just go ahead and write it in ruby just so I know what's going on
<binarymutant> or some other $lang besides sh
<Unit193> I'm trying to watch something, so pianobar isn't something I have on
<cyberanger> binarymutant: looks like stdin the whole way
<cyberanger> passing glance
<binarymutant> what really throw me off is the `;; *) ;;`
<cyberanger> yeah, that isn't clear
<Unit193> The rbot one is ruby if that helps...
<cyberanger> could have rewritten for better clarity
<cyberanger> Unit193: you were asking about ubotutn, yes?
<cyberanger> way back
<Unit193> That was why I was here in the first place :P
<binarymutant> rbot is very fun
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, it works for me, that's all I ever promise with my scripts
<cyberanger> Unit193: meet the project maintainer, binarymutant ;-)
<binarymutant> not a very good maintainer
<cyberanger> binarymutant: at least lp still thinks your the maintainer, honestly idk what's going on with our irc bots, we have a good many
<Unit193> cyberanger: Already met him (kinda) and talked to him (Told me to get lost ;) )
<binarymutant> :P
<cyberanger> MootBot: meetingology ubuntulog_ (didn't notice locobot left)
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> Two meeting bots is really going to mess you up when you start a meeting. Did you read up on meetingology?
<cyberanger> Unit193: you know it's bad when you walk into the same gas station twice in the same day to get directions, and the guy says get lost
<cyberanger> Unit193: I've got that covered in my reminder scripts
<cyberanger> there are commands to get the two to ignore each other
<Unit193> You could also /remove MootBot ;)
<cyberanger> well, once meetingology has a good meeting run, that's the plan
<cyberanger> binarymutant: intrested in being the east tn poc again?
<binarymutant> cyberanger: uhhh err umm
<binarymutant> cyberanger: prolly not yet
<cyberanger> oh dear
<cyberanger> lol
<binarymutant> what's meetingology?
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, membership is low, and I've already got a youth service that overlaps (ironically, it's the most likely project to involve ubuntu lately)
<Unit193> binarymutant: He won't be asking me next, he'll keep after you ;)
<binarymutant> supy
<cyberanger> toss in work, I might be having to step down in november or so
<Unit193> It's supybot by Alan Bell and has some advancements over MootBot
<cyberanger> hence why I ask
<cyberanger> binarymutant: meeting bot, upgrade to MootBot
<Unit193> That's odd word usage
<binarymutant> it's pretty cool
<Unit193> Oh yeah, seen it in action for Xubuntu meeting
<Unit193> cyberanger: OP the bot right before the meeting ;)
<binarymutant> what's it's .. thingy mabob
<binarymutant> !last
<cyberanger> Unit193: why?
<Unit193> @ping
<meetingology> pong
<Unit193> cyberanger: It's fun ;)
<binarymutant> ah ty
<Unit193> @supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<meetingology> Unit193: Error: "supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars" is not a valid command.
<Unit193> @config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<meetingology> Unit193: Global: @; #ubuntu-us-tn: @
<binarymutant> @recent
<meetingology> binarymutant: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<cyberanger> oh dear
<Unit193> You could list it ;) (In PM)
<cyberanger> meetingology: whoami
<meetingology> cyberanger: I don't recognize you.
<binarymutant> I have been
<cyberanger> that's fine by me, I don't recognize you either
<binarymutant> it was a misc function, thought I could see the last meeting
<binarymutant> but no.
<cyberanger> meetingology: whoami
<meetingology> cyberanger: I don't recognize you.
<cyberanger> still, hrm
<binarymutant> cyberanger: you have to register with the bot
 * cyberanger makes a note to re-read meetingology
<binarymutant> `/msg meetingology`
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, thought I did though, when I had it invited here
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
 * binarymutant goes back to hacking on pianobar stdout
<Unit193> Doesn't need to know you
<binarymutant> what other ppl are bots"?
<Unit193> I've been called a bot...
<cyberanger> Unit193: between one and ten, what are the odds I'm referring to binary
<binarymutant> chat bot :P
<cyberanger> binarymutant: atm, meetingology MootBot and ubuntulog_ (I don't count ChanServ, it's a service)
<Unit193> 1
<cyberanger> woah, 0330 already, time for some sleep
<binarymutant> 13 ppl in this chan? I think I've only talked to maybe 4 people
 * cyberanger was supposed to draw the line at 0200
<binarymutant> <-alnightner
<cyberanger> binarymutant: you, me wrst Unit193 xpistos pace_t_zulu pleia2 and binarymutant
<cyberanger> that I know over the years for sure
<binarymutant> ya
<cyberanger> (and yes, like all great geeks you do talk to yourself, thankfully via a bot (it's less creepy that way)))
<cyberanger> binarymutant: usually I am (and soon that might be paycheck supported too, woot woot) but meetings, doc appts, so on
<cyberanger> there are daytime tasks to get done
<binarymutant> no sunlight here
<Unit193> Good job on mass highlight ;)
<Unit193> average_guy
<cyberanger> I've got an interview for some jobs tommorow, some were for night shift positions, but HR works days
<cyberanger> Unit193: I need to try harder, I missed some
<binarymutant> yes that does suck
<binarymutant> 8-5hr, for 3-11am shift, etc
<cyberanger> binarymutant: and I'll be driving past your hood tommorow too
<binarymutant> idk where my hood is right now... somewhere in Wellsville :/
<cyberanger> well, wellsville is small enough, I'll be in that whole area tommorow
<cyberanger> folks live in kagley area
<binarymutant> no clue where that is :D
<cyberanger> 5 mi further east, roughly
<binarymutant> ah :D
<cyberanger> US 129 & 336 junction, take 336 5 miles further east, that area
<binarymutant> I live right off 129 right now I think
<cyberanger> that junction for what I recall is sorta the center of wellsville
<binarymutant> yes
<cyberanger> you probally do, it's gonna be one of those two roads
<binarymutant> with the corner store(the only store) thats a huge rip off
<cyberanger> funny thing is, wellsville isn't really on any maps now, no real town there
<binarymutant> they all just say blount
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> head down US 129, going toward north carolina, say 3 miles, pumpkin center, little better prices
<cyberanger> that's at the junction of US 129 & TN 72
<binarymutant> might try that :D
<cyberanger> keep in mind, nothing is really reasonable out of town, but you burn gas on every trip in town, there is some give & take
<cyberanger> properity/rent is lower, as is taxes, utilities (to a point)
<cyberanger> so there is some give & take to that
<cyberanger> & you have the foothills & lake chilowee in your backyard
<binarymutant> yeah I'm just now getting used to that paradigm problem
<cyberanger> it was worse when I first came to tennessee, boarding school, then summer there, didn't know the area, folks are busy nurses, couldn't drive (and when I could, till my junior to senior summer break, I didn't have a car to drive, they took them to work)
<cyberanger> then I got a dodge intrepid, now it's a Ford f-150, and higher gas prices too, I'm learning it too, it's not a quick lesson
<cyberanger> well, best I get off, chat with you both later
<binarymutant> night
<Unit193> Adios
<binarymutant> later
<Unit193> That was to him
<binarymutant> :P
<Unit193> Glanced and didn't see that part. So I now can stalk you down :P
<binarymutant> I don't hide
<binarymutant> bring money & cigerettes pls :D
<Unit193> Heh, not beer?
<binarymutant> sure! Hitachino but if your cheap pbr will do :P
<Unit193> I'm sure now isn't the best time to ask if anyone else is stalking pleia on G+ :P
<binarymutant> I follow on twitter planet-ubuntu
<Unit193> Planet-Ubuntu has too much clutter
<binarymutant> have you seen planet-fedora?
<Unit193> No
<binarymutant> way more clutter
<Unit193> Heh, bodhi get on there too?
<binarymutant> who?
<Unit193> BodhiZazen
<binarymutant> yes bodhi.zazen
<binarymutant> more on fedora than ubuntu (had to search)
<Unit193> He is Amby and got cloak changed from ubuntu/member to fedora/ :P
<Unit193> And I still got nothing :P
<binarymutant> and I'm lost :/
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen (~bodhi_zaz@fedora/bodhizazen)
<Unit193> phillw (~phillw@ubuntu/member/phillw)
<binarymutant> yeah, mostly posts on fedora
<Unit193> He just got it changed from Ubuntu, but he's still forum admin and UBT lead, he wins :D
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> well a lot of ppl participate on different distros
<binarymutant> mostly ubuntu -> debian
<binarymutant> I only skim the planets for whatever appeals, I usually don't follow
<Unit193> Yep, our LoCo watcher(?) got his debian maintainership
<binarymutant> who?
<Unit193> I get the UWN from her G+ and read it :P
<Unit193> paultag
<binarymutant> dm? or dd?
<binarymutant> that's pretty cool either way
<Unit193> DM
<binarymutant> I have to start uploading again, need to get back on the road to DD
<Unit193> Dang, people actually good at something...
<binarymutant> it's not hard
<Unit193> Packaging?
<binarymutant> ya
<Unit193> I've seen the guide, didn't look easy
<binarymutant> if you can compile you can package, it's easy
<binarymutant> it takes forever to get to DD though
<binarymutant> aw sleepy, i'm out
<binarymutant> Night :D
<Unit193> Dang, just me now...
<Unit193> Have a good one
<wrst> cyberanger: good luck on the job hunt today
<xpistos> Morning
<xpistos> wrst: Capo
<wrst> morning xpistos
<xpistos> okay I have bitlbee installed on my server now what do I do?
<wrst> is it the same server that quassel is on xpistos?
<xpistos> yes
<wrst> ok you will probably want to restart the server I don't know what but some daemon needs to be started and I never could figure it out and saw that restarting fixed the issue so I would restart the server
<wrst> then add a new irc network to localhost
<xpistos> do that last part in quassel?
<wrst> yes I will send you a screen shot :)
<wrst> xpistos: http://wesleystout.no-ip.org/quassel.png
<wrst> xpistos: and you can try that before restarting but if you don't connect restarting should fix it or did for me and one other random dude
<wrst> :)
<xpistos> where are you doing that? I don't see it
<wrst> file -> networks -> configure networks
<wrst> then add
<wrst> if you haev any thing blocking port 6667 I think you might have to unblock that also
<xpistos> Ok. I was looking at the tope
<xpistos> or top
<xpistos> so open port 6667 to my server
<wrst> i can't type either :)
<wrst> xpistos: try it without because with it being localhost not for sure if you have to open or not?
 * wrst is not so good with things like that
<xpistos> LOL
<xpistos> So. I did all that now how to I start bitlbee to get it working?
<wrst> ok try connecting to that network
<wrst> all bitlbee is, is your own little irc network running on your server that connects to those im protocols
<wrst> oh and xpistos here is some decent documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee but If you can't connect to that network if you can restart your server and I think that will take care of that issue
<xpistos> nah. I am rebooting now
<wrst> woot xpistos!
<xpistos> When I try to connect I get Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<wrst> ok so you are connected to the server?
<xpistos> well I am talking to you right now so I am guessing
<wrst> xpistos:  well i mean to the bitlbee server
<wrst> bitlbee is set up to connect just like you are connected to freenode
<xpistos> one second
<xpistos> <root> Welcome to the BitlBee gateway!
<wrst> ok you are there xpistos
<wrst> and you should show up in the nick list?
<xpistos> okay I added account add jabber greekpackrat@gmail.com password talk.google.com:5223:ssl
<wrst> did it connect?
<wrst> this is the part I get confused on :)
<xpistos> <root> Account successfully added
<xpistos> I registered too
<wrst> i know you somehow want to save all this too I think its in the documentation I had to follow a guide and ask cyberanger :)
<xpistos> wrst what is your google account so I can try this
<wrst> xpistos: do an "account list"
<wrst> then accoun "account number" on
<wrst> and its wesleystout is my gtalk user name :)
<xpistos> <root>  0. jabber, greekpackrat@gmail.com
 * wrst has to figure out how to add someone...
<wrst> oh and this is good stuff xpistos
<wrst> xpistos: do "account 0 on" if you haven't already
<wrst> hmm xpistos think i did it
<xpistos> what is that?
<xpistos> account 0 on
<wrst> added you
<wrst> do you see any of your contacts?
<wrst> xpistos: that account 0 on turns your account on
<wrst> the first just adds it
<wrst> after you run account 0 on you should see your contacts fill the room
<wrst> key word is *should* :D
<xpistos> Unknown command: account 0. Please use help commands to get a list of available commands.
<wrst> account 0 on
<wrst> sorry xpistos
<wrst> acount on 0
<xpistos> ok
<wrst> too much thinking early in the morning :P
<xpistos>    said authentication failure
<xpistos> but ididn't see where I put a password?
<wrst> you have to put the password when you add the account
<xpistos> i didn't say an ifo about the password let me look again
<pace_t_zulu> morning all
<wrst> xpistos: account add jabber username@gmail.com mypasswd
<wrst> talk.google.com:5223:ssl
<wrst> morning pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what's that about ^
<pace_t_zulu> bitlbee?
<wrst> yes sir
<pace_t_zulu> persistent jabber?
<wrst> cyberanger: has started a bitlbee revolution
<pace_t_zulu> i'm on board
<pace_t_zulu> would be awesome if people weren't able to keep up w my movement
<pace_t_zulu> kinda like in here ;)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I'm liking it, it stayed on all the time on my phone and now I have it all in one quassel window even on my phone
<pace_t_zulu> bitlbee works through quassel client???
<pace_t_zulu> ok i'm reading it now
<pace_t_zulu> sick
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu, all bitlbee is really is an irc server
<wrst> that connects to IM protocols
<pace_t_zulu> works through any irc
<pace_t_zulu> f yea
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: +100
<wrst> yeah you can connect to bitlbee's own servers but for security i prefer the have it running on my hardware route
<xpistos> the only down side is you have to remeber you passwords
<xpistos> lol
<wrst> no xpistos after you get them in it will remember them for you
<wrst> :P
<wrst> but you do have to remember them once :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: on a shared system that could be a problem
<pace_t_zulu> brb ... reboot
<xpistos> wrst: did you get that?
<wrst> xpistos: care to send one now and let me know when you do?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i presume this has cyberanger's prerequisite level of security
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ... /etc/xinetd.d/ ?
<xpistos> jst sent test
<wrst> well as long as its running on your on server I don't fear at
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: should that be: /etc/init.d/
<pace_t_zulu> >
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<wrst> hmm xpistos
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  i don't know ? what you are talking about :)
<wrst> i just installed from the repos
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<xpistos> lol
<pace_t_zulu> "As of the version 1.0.3-1.3ubuntu1, the Feisty Fawn version of the bitlbee package doesn't create the right file in /etc/xinetd.d/ in order to launch bitlBee. You'll have to add a "ircd" file by hand in that directory, containing:"
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: note : the above is not needed on Ubuntu 6.06.1 or Ubuntu 7.10, just 7.04 apparently.
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i had to restart my server for it to work
<wrst> some daemon wouldn't start up
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: /etc/init.d/bitlbee
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's automatically created by apt
<wrst> yeah i tried that but something else didn't work and for the network to fire up i had to reboot well didn't have to but just simpler
<wrst> xpistos: care to try it again? and do I show up online now?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so do i just connect to localhost/127.0.0.1 ?
<pace_t_zulu> through quassel?
<wrst> yep
<xpistos> *** Mode &bitlbee +v wesleystout by localhost.localdomain
<wrst> hmm weird
<xpistos> pace what is your gtalk account?
<xpistos> pace_t_zulu: what is your gtalk account
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i just "sudo service bitlbee stop and well it didn't stop :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: is there a username and password?
<wrst> on the network no
 * wrst is way over his head with bitlbee and hope cyberanger comes soon
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: this is a good user guide for when you get connected to bitlbee: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/irchacks_bitlbee.html
<wrst> ok xpistos care to IM me again? :)
<xpistos> * wesleystout is away: "Away"
<wrst> hmm xpistos got nothing
<xpistos> pace_t_zulu: when you log into bitlbee I have you added
<xpistos> or gtalk or whatever
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos: i don't connect to that account during the day
<xpistos> np
<xpistos> did you get that wrst
<wrst> no xpistos i left gmail up at home shutting it down on my phone
<wrst> care to try it one more time :)
<xpistos> Well?
<wrst> nada
<xpistos> yes
<xpistos> I got it
<wrst> well crud, i'm deleting you and adding you back xpistos :)
<wrst> add 0 greekpackrat@gmail.com
<wrst> crud wrong window again!
<wrst> hmm xpistos still nothing i'm trying one more "nuclear" option
<xpistos> what if it is me
<xpistos> I sent an im to a friend and he got it on his phone
<xpistos> let me add my byuisness account
<wrst> xpistos: i am pretty sure its me
<xpistos> ok so its all about you huh
<wrst> ha ha
<xpistos> on more test
<wrst> got nothing :)
<xpistos> sorry
<wrst> i do recieve messages from everyone else
<xpistos> maybe it is me
<wrst> its not you, its me xpistos
 * wrst says as he leaves the relationship
<cyberanger> wrst: hey
<xpistos> cyberanger: either wrst's or my bitlbee is broked
<wrst> or both xpistos :)
<xpistos> insert sad trombone sound here
<wrst> cyberanger: i can receive messages from all my other gtalk people but not xpistos and I just added him i'm guessing something t do with gtalk? or me? or xpistos is nuts?
<cyberanger> wrst: thanks, I think this job bit will go well (but there are little guantrees, so yep, luck chance & planning it is)
<wrst> awesome cyberanger
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: we've had other members recommend it back when (chris4585 binarymutant) but it took a few versions (and possiblly a linux journal article) till I got hooked
<cyberanger> wrst: I know yours works on that gtalk acct
<cyberanger> xpistos: version of bitlbee and ubuntu
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> yeah but I'm wondering if it has to do with adding a new user cyberanger?
<cyberanger> wrst: into your bitlbee box, or new buddy in gtalk
<cyberanger> or just into bitlbee?
<xpistos> I installed bitlbee from the repos and i am on server 10.04.3
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: you a bit of a bitlbee ninja? (http://princessleia.com/bitlbee.php)
<wrst> cyberanger: ubuntu 11.04 server and bitlbee 3.0.1-1build1
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: is there a safer way to add accounts
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i can't stand seeing passwords in plaintext
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: yeah, it was the first open source project I worked on (that quickstart needs updating though)
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: it does need updating ... but it was the best resource i found
<xpistos> wrst: how did you find your version? bitlbee -v didn't work for me
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: i'm pretty excited about bitlbee
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: bitlbee can support ssl, what server are you using
<wrst> xpistos: dpkg -s bitlbee
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: localhost
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: it's just the same text as would be if you said in the &bitlbee channel if you: help quickstart
<pleia2> /version
<pleia2> should work too
<cyberanger> xpistos: anybody else work from your install?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm not sure ssl is manditory on localhost ... probably consumes uneccessary resources
<xpistos>  1.2.4-2ubuntu0.1
<wrst> yeah xpistos, pleia2's way is better :)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: was thinking you were trying a public server then, localhost would be a bit over the top
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: so your fine transmitting, logs are the concern I take it
<xpistos> I sent an im to a friend that recieved it on his phone
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2 or cyberanger ... bitlbee queston ... so i connected as 'firstnamelastname' first time ... now i'm connected as 'FirstnameLastname' ... same thing just camelcase
<pace_t_zulu> settings don't persist
<pace_t_zulu> how can i delete the 'firstnamelastname' settings without purging bitlbee
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: that sounds more like your irc client didn't persist on the nick
<cyberanger> in bitlbee, drop
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i deliberately disconnected .... restarted bitlebee ... connected with the 'FirstnameLastname' camelcase nick
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: thanks
<cyberanger> xpistos: did you add wrst or wrst add you?
<xpistos> I think both
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger or pleia2: is there a more substantial guide than http://princessleia.com/bitlbee.php that y'all can point me to
<cyberanger> xpistos: type qlist, see if root  has questions for you (bitlbee root, different from system root)
<pace_t_zulu> bitlbee's docs are a bit of a mess
<xpistos> <root> There are no pending questions.
<cyberanger> wrst: type qlist
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: um, maybe arch has it up to date, unfortunately none come to mind
<wrst> cyberanger: <root> There are no pending questions.
<xpistos> I don;t know if this matters but when I put in bitlbee /version it looks like it is running or something not giving me a version like I told it to run instead
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I got it in one shot, but I'd run some IRCD's by then, so I see the pain (the IRCD's are worse in documentation usually)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know of a quick way to drop quassel backlogs for a specific channel
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<wrst> cyberanger: arch doesn't have much documentation on it either ubuntu had the best that I had found
<wrst> i'm running on ubuntu server
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: all of the back logs?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: for example the '&bitlbee' channel on the bitlbee server
<cyberanger> xpistos: what client?
<xpistos> quassel
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: want to dump the backlog for that specific channel on the quassel-core
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: because plaintext passwords are there
<cyberanger> wrst: does quassel have a buffer channel?
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: the "help" and "help set" commands in channel are good
<wrst> well pace_t_zulu not without disconnecting and just deleting the channel
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's what i figured
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: would be convenient if that could be done via the client
<wrst> yeah like i've said quassel is very nice, but is not such a great client
<cyberanger> xpistos: I had this happen twice, jabber sync glitch of some sort, only involved gtalk, try account off, give it a sec, account on
<xpistos> off
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: /msg nickserv identify <password> will help
<cyberanger> as will adding accounts minus the password
<xpistos> on
<xpistos> wrst: did you get that?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: bitlbee has a way to do that, then take the password in a pm, kinda like it if we could md5sum them on our end for bitlbee
<xpistos> cyberanger: did that but I don't think it worked
<wrst> nope xpistos got nothing :\
<wrst> xpistos: if you are running 10.04 i'm wondering if it could be an older version? oh and xpistos can you IM anyone else?
<xpistos> yes
<wrst> but xpistos since i can get to you still think its something on my end somehow
<cyberanger> wrst: said he could
<cyberanger> wrst: account off, wait a sec, account on
<wrst> cyberanger:  on it
<wrst> takes a while to sign off :)
 * cyberanger isn't complaining, takes awhile to drink a soda
<wrst> cyberanger: i think my problem may have been adding xpistos via bitlbee
<wrst> i'm waiting to see if it worked with me adding through the gmail page... so xpistos message me!
<xpistos> did you get that
<xpistos> adding via bitlbee
<cyberanger> wrst: gtalk is the only one I've had issues with, reguardless of the jabber client
<wrst> yeah cyberanger gtalk is always weird
<cyberanger> makes sense
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/956/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know of a good way to "identify <password>" in quassel
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> command on startup does not work
<pace_t_zulu> *command on connect
<wrst> for networks or for bitlbee pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> for quassel ... connecting to bitlbee server
<pace_t_zulu> you need to "identify <password>" on bitlbee when connecting
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^
<wrst> yeah let me try something
<wrst> i don't know of anything be nice if you could auto identify like on freenode but that didn't work
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you can do that by identifing to nickserv (root listens as nickserv)
<wrst> ahh cyberanger so a /msg nickserv identify ?
<xpistos> when I added wrst I added him with add in bitlbee
<wrst> cyberanger: that's magic
<wrst> ahh pace_t_zulu just set up to auto identify just like on freenode worked perfect, cyberanger you da man!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: to NickServ?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yep
<wrst> yes
<wrst> in quassel F7 ->networks, select bitlbee then click on the auto identify tab
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: ^
<wrst> cyberanger: if my server ever blows up I will have to cook you a steak and have you over to help me set it back up!
 * wrst thinking of steak goes for lunch
<xpistos> wrst send me an im now
<pace_t_zulu> ugh
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ....
<pace_t_zulu> NickServ is away: "User is offline"
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i set the service to 'root'
<xpistos> Sorry I was working on somethign did yoiu get that
<xpistos> did youi get those?
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos: you talking to me/
<xpistos> yes
<xpistos> I was
<cyberanger> wrst: lol, and I'd probally do it
<wrst> :D
<wrst> cyberanger: bitlbee does rock, it has limitations as does quassel but its a nice one all be all for all things messaging for me now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what limitations do you see right now?
<wrst> well no video chat pace_t_zulu :P
<wrst> but that's really it
<xpistos> Well I am going to go eat and watch an episode of Star Trek Enterprise
<cyberanger> wrst: and voice with that, but honestly, how often is that used
<xpistos> bbl
<cyberanger> and could you not fire up a different client for 5 minutes
<cyberanger> wrst: same issue as finch though, yes?
<wrst> and I never use that anyway, i do like having my list arranged differently and probably some way to do that, but i ain't complaing
<wrst> enjoy xpistos!
<wrst> cyberanger: yes
<wrst> but with this i have my happy looking little gui client
<pace_t_zulu> so wrst cyberanger xpistos my friends in #nihilist informed me of ZNC http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: a neat tool like the old BNC's
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea ... so it won't limit you to an IRC client
<wrst> hmm that is cool
<pace_t_zulu> like quassel-core limits you to quassel-client
<pace_t_zulu> :)
<pace_t_zulu> glad i can bring something to the table for a change ;)
<cyberanger> like irssi proxy does too
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yep, quassel-core is great but I think its safe to say that quassel-client leaves some thing to be desired
<cyberanger> wrst: say a version that doesn't depend on xorg
<wrst> it would be nice to have an ncurses quassel client
<Unit193> It's called weechat ;)
<Unit193> (Weechat is more like quassel iirc)
<wrst> yeah Unit193 if i use cli irc its weechat
 * cyberanger would like to point out, for once I didn't do that
<wrst> but cyberanger, Unit193 i can't connect to my quassel core with it :P
<Unit193> ncurses quassel = weechat. And cyberanger: that's because I beat you to it
<Unit193> (Use and like irssi better myself)
<wrst> Unit193: i agree irssi is a better client just don't like the interface as well
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, it's becuase I'm trying to reduce my daily take on scarastic comments (it's just not working, it's just not me)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Yeah, I think I tried that... Just don't do it at Funerals
<cyberanger> Unit193: don't limit the scarsam at funerals?
<Unit193> Try as hard as you can NOT to do it then :P
<cyberanger> oh I can do that </scarsam>
<wrst> cyberanger: you still around ?
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos: why are you disconnected? (in this new world of persistent connectivity ;) )
<xpistos> what?
<cyberanger> wrst: hit and miss, preparing for an hour long drive, followed by another hour long drive, followed by a two hour long drive, followed by sleep and a 12 hour drive
<wrst> wow cyberanger, just curious when i am tunneled is the download going to be only as fast as the upload of the conenction i am tunneled?
<cyberanger> rephrase
<wrst> oh sorry cyberanger
<wrst> with an ssh tunnel
<wrst> the machine I am at, will only have a download = to the upload of the machine i am tunneled to?
<cyberanger> wrst: plus some overhead lowering a little more, that's right
<wrst> ok cool been playing with it at work and the speed is pretty good
<wrst> i have 6/1 at home and 1/256 here at work and getting .95 on the dl
<cyberanger> and things to offset that to a point, that is your limiter, plus some cpu for encryption & decryption
<cyberanger> ( I have squid on client & server, linked via a tunnel, that gives the impression of faster speeds, but it's an illusion, since the proxies keep content local
<cyberanger> other methods too, but network & cpu are your limits, and networking, that defines the limit (plus .3 for ssh's process, .2 is other tasks uploading & downloading outside ssh)
<wrst> i am pretty impressed cyberanger
<cyberanger> it's not bad, small price for the crypto, but that's it
<cyberanger> well, time to sign off, one hour to job interview, one hour back, load truck to blount county (2 hour drive), repack, sleep then chicago
<Unit193> Adios, see you much later
<Unit193> Good luck
<Unit193> cyberanger: Quite note for when you get back. Pianobar notify doesn't handle &
<cyberanger> I'll be on, just can't plan for much till the drive to chicago (I get to drive this one too, thank god, praise allah & holy budda I'd go mad sitting in that car crammed, and I'll have good net connection the bits I'm a passenger, curousity of the swissknife-router team I'll be using a hotspot the whole way)
<cyberanger> Unit193: when I'm on tonight, I'll need more details on that
<Unit193> Will try!
<cyberanger> and thanks, luck is nice, even if it means admitting chance
<cyberanger> *chance exists
<Unit193> wrst: We got you on pianobar yet??
<cyberanger> Unit193: shouldn't be hard to try (no programmer, scripter & debugger works for me, you give enough little & vauge details, I'll see the picture)
<wrst> Unit193: no but how do I?
<cyberanger> well, off I go, 2300-0000 is when I should be back
<cyberanger> uh, 11pm to midnight eastern
<cyberanger> (old habits eh)
 * cyberanger detachs screen, opens the front door & into the abyss
<wrst> good luck cyberanger
<Unit193> I got it better with 2300-0000 I think :P
<Unit193> wrst: What OS again? Install pianobar and run it from terminal (Pandora.com client for music)
<Unit193> (I know you use Arch, just not sure what you'd set it up on)
<wrst> well I use arch at home windows at work and ubuntu for my server
<wrst> android on my phone
<wrst> TV uses Linux kernel
<wrst> wife has a MacBook
<Unit193> Heh, nice... Arch would be best I would think
<wrst> that's the complete list Unit193
<wrst> is this soemthing i can run on one machne and use it from anywhere?
 * wrst really should google this
<Unit193> Well, you *could*, but the music would still come out of the one you started it on :P
<wrst> yeah that doesn't help a lot for me really
<Unit193> Yeah :/ http://imgur.com/gallery/mXQ40
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> Ping me when you get home and bored, ok?
<wrst> ok i might get that way tonight the wife has some company coming over
<wrst> :)
<xpistos> Alright peeps. I am just about outtahere so allow me to say siyanora or how ever  you spell it
<wrst> ha ha see you later xpistos
<cyberanger> ugh, feel like I got ambushed
<cyberanger> Unit193: have you not heard of networked audio?
<cyberanger> wrst: you could with tweaking
<Unit193> cyberanger: Not messed with it
<cyberanger> Unit193: oh, I won't hold that against you ;-)
<cyberanger> it's intresting, hope it's easier to setup twice
<Unit193> It's fun to randomly start VLC/pianobar when someone else is in front of the computer though
<Unit193> And I'll say it again, food was great!
<cyberanger> not as much fun as popusp added with it
<cyberanger> modifing the hosts file too
<cyberanger> you can aran really screw with them by telling xorg to start & stop dpms features at random, tell it to quit listening to local input
<cyberanger> and bash script it so it's not remote input, some deniablity with that
 * cyberanger knows how to annoy
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Stinking internet keeps dropping for this computer (Sitting at, not screen session)
<cyberanger> sorry, I unplugged the switch to vacum some
<Unit193> On a few days? You really want that clean...
<cyberanger> gotta go back to loading the truck up
<wrst> howdy
<Unit193> Hello
<Unit193> I made supper and we haven't died yet (Was even good)
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 what was on the menu?
<Unit193> Hamburgers, larg ones at that
<Unit193> And it wasn't just for me either
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> i love me some burgers
<wrst> i'm still messing with this minimal install, was trying to get gnome shell to work and no luck, easier to get it going on arch since you have documentation
 * cyberanger sends the hamburgler your address Unit193
<Unit193> cyberanger is sending wrst my way??
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> They are all gone :D
<wrst> cyberanger: interview go ok?
<Unit193> ^^
<cyberanger> wrst: better than driving there (chattanooga isn't good anymore) but felt like I was ambushed at points
<cyberanger> I think I did, but we'll see soon enough
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^^
<wrst> yeah cyberanger i hate interviews
<wrst> especially when they ask you those if you could smell the color purple what would it smell like questions
<Unit193> That's dumb
<wrst> i had an interview at a hospital once and laughed at one of those questions with the HR person but i got moved on and interviewed with the controller
<cyberanger> what got me is a loss prevention question, reporting on coworkers, who you've become friends with
<cyberanger> I've never been in that position, I'm not a theif or friends of a theif (afaik))
<cyberanger> I sorta choked there, said I think I would, but idk, never been in that situation before, repeated that a time or two trying to picture it
<Unit193> Talk to the friend first
<cyberanger> too late to say that (I could have said that for a coworker, the friend bit tripped me up, I can't stand theives, couldn't picture it)
<cyberanger> I think I redeemed myself on the next one, she sorta rephrased it, how would I feel if she called the cops & sent them to jail
<wrst> cyberanger: you might be surprised on that one actually
<cyberanger> I said I wouldn't be happy, but my responsibility is to my actions, I didn't steal, get back to work
<cyberanger> wrst: on which one?
<wrst> on how you answered the first one you didn't tell them what you thought they wanted to hear, you told them how anyone would react
<cyberanger> (different phrasing, but pretty much the point)
<cyberanger> wrst: which is why I may be ok, but the choking on the question, repeating my answer in shock as I try to picture the idea, didn't say it was wrong per say, just felt like an ambush
<Unit193> Shows you're not just telling them what they want to hear though, right?
<cyberanger> she knows my background has nothing with lp in it, so I think I did fine, just sorta froze and drifted on that question
<wrst> yeah i think you probably actually did better than you think on that one
<cyberanger> Unit193: wrst, special forces have a similar question and responce, could you kill someone?
<cyberanger> the answer is never yes, allways hesitate, anyone who's sure is out
<cyberanger> anyone who hesitates & says idk is in that far
<wrst> yeah makes sense..
<cyberanger> and hesitates & says no, they usually have them take time to think
<wrst> yeah no one wants to, but let someone break into my house while i'm hear and well, i have lead and no how to use it
<Unit193> To save another person/friend? I would say yes (Knowing the other person is bad though)
<cyberanger> say no outright I've never heard about, military after all, it'd be odd
<cyberanger> Unit193: military special ops, they don't care about the why, either orders or defence, could you?
<wrst> yeah would have to be an extreme measure
<Unit193> cyberanger: I would assume if I got that far, I would :/
<cyberanger> Unit193: so you'd fail
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> cyberanger: I know how to get out! See? It worked!
<cyberanger> you hesitate cause you know whatever the reason, it shouldn't be right, even the military shouldn't have to kill
<cyberanger> and even if they have to, hesitate is right cause it shows you value life, you evaulate risks, and sometimes it's a crapshot, do what you do
<Unit193> But really? I would only fully/really know when the time comes :/
<cyberanger> anyhow, I kinda figure that question is meant as a tripup
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> i wouldn't sweat that question
<cyberanger> Unit193: and even when the time comes, would you do it, and feel fine
<cyberanger> just as this is, not only would you do it, but would you feel right about it
<Unit193> cyberanger: I can't know unless it happens (But I would assume not "fine")
<cyberanger> I mean, your friend is in trouble for it, not a theif, but did steal
<cyberanger> I think it's a question meant to weigh morals, loyality & trigger a response that is hard to plan for
<cyberanger> hard (but not impossible) to fake
<Unit193> And then there is how you think you would do, and how you *would* do
<wrst> no i think you did what was desirable on that one
<wrst> yeah Unit193 i think i'm the greatest person to ever live, but... you know :)
<Unit193> wrst: Don't worry, you're not
<Unit193> :---D
<cyberanger> and I didn't plan on that question, couldn't fake an answer on the spur of the moment and win (plus I'd rather be honest & fail, then lie & break my morals every day)
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 people tell me that all the time!
<cyberanger> wrst: which is exactly what I saw & said, to a point
<wrst> agreed cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-30
<cyberanger> I've not been there before, I don't know people there now, and I didn't see anyone there stealing, too hypothetical
<cyberanger> I can tell you what I think I'd do, but I just don't know, it's not happening now, never did before
 * wrst makes attempt 3 at ubuntu minimal install
<wrst> yeah cyberanger you don't know until you are there
<cyberanger> she phrased it perfectly too, tore down any walls, anything that kept it from feeling personal
<wrst_shell> hmm cool
<cyberanger> I don't have many friends in town, so saying I saw it
<cyberanger> it was targetted to make it personal, and something like that, it'd be a shock
<cyberanger> but yeah, a bit of an ambush in ways for that
<cyberanger> that tear down the walls, rip up the textbook, one on one, here's the job, can you do it
<cyberanger> here's your coworkers, can you work with them, can you turn them in, they're your friends now, can you
<cyberanger> act like you didn't plan a response (by not acting, but being honest) and hope it's enough, show your charater, show you can answer a question 20 times harder than the job, that'd be the hardeest thing about this job if it happened
<cyberanger> some people have different answers in mind, I didn't answer her, I responded like it was actually happening
<cyberanger> best I can do
<cyberanger> show that I think on my feet, but take it serously, and so on
<cyberanger> anyhow, time to go, bbl
<Unit193> Adios mate, see ya
<wrst> later cyberanger
<Unit193> Bah, I need more pandora stations...
<wrst> Unit193: getting repeats
<Unit193> That too
<Unit193> Just need more verity
<wrst> Unit193: watching a show on discovery called "Track Me If You Can" about living off the grid, its reminding me of cyberanger :)
<Unit193> wrst: Yeah, was thinking the same thing as I read that (Or what you would be thinking). We be watching Doctor Who reruns :D
<wrst> he has a baseball cap with LED lights to hide from cameras at night
<Unit193> Heh, wow...
<wrst> the leds aren't visible, but blind the cameras in low light
<pace_t_zulu> gross
<pace_t_zulu> netsplit
<pace_t_zulu> who is meetingology`
<wrst> a bot of some sort pace_t_zulu i'm unsure of purpose
<wrst> of course you knew that :)
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: do you know anything about this meetingology` clown?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys ... reminder that we have a meeting next thursday ... http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger wrst Svpernova09 orias ... reminder about meeting next thursday
<pace_t_zulu> add agenda items for next thursday's meeting at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you saying that cause the adgenda is light
<cyberanger> wrst: didn't know about that show, but check out http;//www.wired.com/vanish
<cyberanger> I know that's something I think of
<wrst> ahh cyberanger that's interesting
<wrst> it is neat to think of trying to go under the radar
<cyberanger> trying to imagine what evan ratliff did, kinda makes me wonder
<wrst> cyberanger: you have anything much going on this weekend?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger i am planning a release party in nashville on a friday evening between Oct 14 and Nov 4
<pace_t_zulu> wrst cyberanger would either of y'all be able to attend?
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos: ^
<pace_t_zulu> xpistos: you too on the release party question
<wrst> hmm pace_t_zulu possibility
<pace_t_zulu> i've updated the meeting agenda
<pace_t_zulu> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst:
<pace_t_zulu> let's get on this map .... http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: here's the instructions for how to use meetingology to track a meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: looks like MootBot++
<pleia2> yes, it's mootbot's replacement
<pace_t_zulu> f yea
<pace_t_zulu> we're using it
<pace_t_zulu> i'll ask the MootBot people to get MootBot out of this room
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you seem excited about that :D
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: thanks ... pardon my french up there :/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i've never been a fan of MootBot beyond it's basic functionality
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: will meetingology` log to a server that will retain logs indefinitely?
<wrst> pleia2: you are like the encyclopedia of all things ubuntu and ubuntu related!
<pace_t_zulu> MootBot's logs get deleted after a year or so
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pleia2 is very familiar with the loco system ;)
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: it only logs meeting logs, and for transparency your team should keep those around forever
<pleia2> so people in the future know the history of the team
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yes by very familiar, meaning she's the stuff!
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: are you saying the team should be responsible for retaining logs?
<pace_t_zulu> after about a year or so ...
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: no, I'm saying you shouldn't want them to be deleted
<pace_t_zulu> but they will be available through ubuntu's servers in the short term
<pleia2> yes
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: i definitely do *not* want them deleted
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: it's been frustrating for me to see them deleted off MootBot's servers
<pleia2> at the end of the meeting it outputs some text that you can copy/paste into a wiki page so you have a permanent record, nicely formatted with automatic minutes
<wrst> cool
<pleia2> like this: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20110908
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: but without an organized effort to validate the logs - there's little way of certifying that our logs have been untampered with once a team member has handled them ...
<pleia2> pace_t_zulu: all wiki pages have editing history from the beginning of the page
<pleia2> so you can see all revisions
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: doesn't mean the person copy-pasting can't revise in a text editor in between
<pleia2> why would they do that?
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: to be quite honest ... i think it'd be an excellent meetingology feature to automate that
<pleia2> just make sure the person copying them is trusted, I've just never seen such a case
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: i'm not saying i or anyone else would
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: but where there's opportunity - there are people ready to take it
<pleia2> automating anything with the wiki is very, very difficult since it requires authenticated login through launchpad to edit the wiki
<pleia2> what kind of people? just have the team leader or someone you trust copy the meeting logs, or someone review them if you're so worried
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i would suggest us assigning that to someone on the leadership team that way it shouldn't be an issue
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2, right ... but they could easily be dumped perhaps to loco.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> anyway, off to work for me
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: sorry :/
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: is there a channel where meetingology dev's are?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: there is a #meetingology on freenode
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: thanks ... you know the MootBot channel perchance?
<wrst> nope but I will do some research
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: MootBot is only in our channel as far as i can tell
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm going to kick MootBot ... hope it's not offended
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu going to say a kick or kick ban would take care of things
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: kick-ban was necessary as you can see
<wrst> yes had a feeling that would be required :)
<pleia2> the devs of the meetingology` are similar to those of mootbot, I think they all hang out in #ubuntu-bots, that's where you can request removals or ask questions
<pleia2> (if not I'm sure they'll tell you to go to the right channel)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: your thoughts on backports?
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: thanks
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: i wasn't trying to criticise ... it looks that way though :/
<pace_t_zulu> pleia2: i'm excited about meetingology` :)
<pace_t_zulu> and i'll take responsibility for the copy-paste
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you think cyberanger may call foul on copy-paste procedure ;)
<wrst> well he does rather like to have i's dottted and t's crossed :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: there's only one person in this room that i could see calling foul on that (besides me ;) )
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i have never really used the backports much since i generally upgrade every 6 months
<pace_t_zulu> and that's cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> love you cyberanger ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: lucid packages are a bit stale ...
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu they are :)
<wrst> i think backports is a good solution, I'm a fan of rolling releases, however, on desktop thats fine on say server applications I wouldn't want that
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: lucid packages are rather stale
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: just added backports repo
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu, I like backports, i prefer a rolling release on my desktop but on the server I don't think that is the way to go
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: had to reboot
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> had a feeling
<wrst> you still using the ec2 instance?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: indeed
<wrst> that seems to be working well?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i have been connected persistently since the spring
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: with the exception of some weirdness with quassel-core that was resolved with a package update
<pace_t_zulu> i was not connected for like a weekend
<Unit193> /remove takes care of it very well too ;)
<Unit193> Howdy chris4585
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: do they offer any newer ubuntu's?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea ...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i like running lts on server
<pace_t_zulu> *LTS
<binarymutant> ...this channel is so quiet...
<binarymutant> anyone know how to auto-auth with nickserv in irssi?
<binarymutant> <-lazy
<binarymutant> and how to auto load a script in irssi
<binarymutant> <- again lazy
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant:
<pace_t_zulu> hi
<pace_t_zulu> i'm using irssi atm
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: hiya!
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: nice to see you back
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: i'm setting up znc
<pace_t_zulu> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<binarymutant> thats pretty cool
<pace_t_zulu> yea ... you can connect to it with irssi
<pace_t_zulu> but it enables persistent connections without locking you into a specific client
<pace_t_zulu> *cough* quassel *cough*
<binarymutant> it's a bot
<binarymutant> in a sense
<binarymutant> pretty nifty if you have a stable connection (i'm using a laptop)
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: thought about an ec2 deployment?
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: too much money for me :D
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: costs me  >$1/month
<binarymutant> whaa? really?
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: last months bill ... $0.92
<pace_t_zulu> month before $.94
<pace_t_zulu> ubuntu server
<binarymutant> I'll have to check into that
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: you use amazon's service?
<pace_t_zulu> originally set it up to tunnel on public wifi
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: yea
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: but it's running quassel-core and bitlbee now
<pace_t_zulu> i use it to host http://johnhaitas.info ... (shameless plug ;) )
<pace_t_zulu> and as a git server
<pace_t_zulu> beats the shit out of paying $15/month to GitHub for a grand total of 5 private repos
<binarymutant> I thought github gave free repos
<binarymutant> bitbucket does :D
<binarymutant> like 5 free
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: I don't really understand the "per hour" pricing ec2 has
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: github does not provide free private repos
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: and even a 5 repo limit is too prohitive
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: it was confusing for me ... but i am paying less than $1 per month ... the server is running 24/7
<pace_t_zulu> i am on the free tier/micro tier
<binarymutant> that is awesome (signing up now)
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: your a good salesman :P
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: i love it
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: i'd love it if you have one too ... because i know you'd get the most out of it ...
<binarymutant> with that said I better read the TOS
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: i am running a free tier ubuntu server 10.04
<binarymutant> signed up for the free acct :D
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: have you tried rackspaces cloud yet too?
<binarymutant> or any others
<binarymutant> aw my prepaid credit didn't go through :(
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: don't blame you on running LTS on server
<binarymutant> uptime is great with stable/lts
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: haven't tried rackspace ... i use their jungledisk product for work
<pace_t_zulu> but never a cloud deployment over there
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose i should give it a go
<binarymutant> idk I might use that shell provider Unit was talking about, it's free with no cc required
<binarymutant> they don't allow tunneling though :/
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: gotta run ...
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: who doesn't allow tunneling?
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: openvnc ... tunnel through there
<pace_t_zulu> binarymutant: let me know if you get znc setup on your cloud deployment ;)
<binarymutant> pace_t_zulu: will do, thanks for the advice
<binarymutant> [gripe] devs not supporting their products well (luakit)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-01
<cyberanger> how's it going everyone?
<binarymutant> good, u?
<cyberanger> intresting
<cyberanger> typing at 70MPH, bumping all over the car on indiania interstate
<cyberanger> a challenge compared to the last trip (better shocks in a van, better roads to arkansas)
<binarymutant> living dangerously aye
<cyberanger> binarymutant: didn't say I was driving too, lol
<binarymutant> ah, thought it was implied lol
<binarymutant> well not so dangerous then :D
<cyberanger> no, I'll drive the way back I bet, but not type & drive
<cyberanger> me & my folks, so plenty of driving & sleeping 7 typing for all
<binarymutant> kings island?
<binarymutant> wait thats ohio not indiana
<cyberanger> just typing is the second hardest (driving to chicago, it'll be intresting)
<binarymutant> big city
<cyberanger> yep, mass transit and suburbs thank goodness
<cyberanger> but gotta pick up my brother at O'Hare, and drive through chicago to get to the suburbs
<cyberanger> then on monday 7 tuesday I'll be back in your area binarymutant
<cyberanger> after that, my own place
<cyberanger> short trip compared to the usual
<binarymutant> wow that's a crazy quick trip
<cyberanger> yeah, if I had more then green dust in my wallet, i'd buy an amtrak ticket to Erie, PA, Buffalo, NY Rochester, NY
<cyberanger> then fly back
<cyberanger> maybe spend a loonie or two in ontario
<cyberanger> make it a week or two trip
<binarymutant> isn't that like a 20 hour drive?
<cyberanger> (the joke is, part of the short trip is trying to get this job, then I'll have money, but no time)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: to chicago
<cyberanger> ?
<binarymutant> ya
<cyberanger> your door, to chicago, and back at your door is 20 hours, prior to any delays (suchh as the tolls, rush hour, and stops for food 7 gas)
<cyberanger> one way is 10
<cyberanger> but that's unrealistic
<binarymutant> that's good stamina, I couldn't do it
<binarymutant> ((I think I'm going to fly to N.Carolina lol))
<cyberanger> I did 24 hours once, split in half, but I didn't stop much
<cyberanger> binarymutant: where to NC
<binarymutant> Raleigh
 * cyberanger points out US 129 & 10 minutes your in NC
<binarymutant> yeah I know
<binarymutant> <- lazy :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: ah, that's more reasonable for a flight
<cyberanger> other side of charolette, I'd see doing that
<binarymutant> it's only like a 6 hour drive, but idk I hate driving
<binarymutant> drove to atlanta once and vowed I'd never drive that far again :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: your not on the interstate there, asheville is more like 4 hours from there
<cyberanger> shorter on maps, but again, you do stop for fuel
<cyberanger> toss in 2 hours to charolette, same logic
<cyberanger> maybe an hour the rest of the way (I can't comment on that last leg, not having done it)
<cyberanger> but I think it's closer to 8 hours when you actuallly do it
<cyberanger> unless you go by a truckers routine
<binarymutant> that's too long
<binarymutant> to drive
<cyberanger> count your petrol to a drop, food in the truck, not in the store, that'd shave off some of that
 * cyberanger does that one, leaves some for issues, but I count to a drop and limit my stops
 * binarymutant refuses to drive anywhere
 * cyberanger wonders if that goes for sitting as a passenger
<binarymutant> planes > trains > automobiles
<cyberanger> binarymutant: automobiles > buses
<binarymutant> yes
<binarymutant> no buses
<binarymutant> well local bus is fine (like KAT)
<binarymutant> no greyhound
<cyberanger> well, I might have an opinion on local here & there, dunno cat (as a rider) to comment
<binarymutant> knoxville's bus, it's pretty decent
<binarymutant> I have nothing to compare it to though :/
<cyberanger> greyhound is useful, sometimes beats amtrak, sometimes amtrak beats greyhound
<binarymutant> urgh idk
<cyberanger> both are a mess, planes are their own, TSA, Delta, ATL, oh boy
<cyberanger> it's a ton of give & take to sort them all
<binarymutant> it's easy to get used to
<binarymutant> you get pat down, then treated very well after that with planes
<cyberanger> KAT is good I hear, just not ridden it, I've got DART (dallas) EMTA (Erie, PA) CARTA (Chattanooga)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, with airports, it's never anything in the air, it's on the ground
<binarymutant> brb
<cyberanger> local transit in Rochester, NY is the one awkard one, due to route layouts, didn't like that
<binarymutant> was it subway?
<binarymutant> NY I always think subway
<cyberanger> no, bus based
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> not a tram, skytrain, subway, tube "the el"
<binarymutant> well it's probably huge compared to Knoxville
<cyberanger> or many names for the tracks
<binarymutant> Knoxville doesn't even cover all of knoxville, very few routes
<cyberanger> looking at KaT's maps to the rochester one, it hard to say
<cyberanger> well, rochester covers downtown, then it's spoke on a wheel
<binarymutant> ? spoke on a wheel ?
<binarymutant> bicycle?
<cyberanger> yeah, look at a bycycle wheel, imagine everything transfers downtown
<cyberanger> so to go from RIT to the airport (same end of town)
<cyberanger> you tack on an hour (maybe an hour is too much, but fair for the 5 minute taxi drive, vs a bus it is somewhere near that bad)
<cyberanger> amtrak was 2 hours late, got to springfeild, MA 4 hours late
<binarymutant> but trains are just fun to be on :D
<cyberanger> another hard time with rochester transit ^^
<cyberanger> binarymutant: true, but if you want to rival buses & planes, not cool
<cyberanger> rochester to toronto used to be 3 hours by ferry
<binarymutant> ah I've never been on a ferry before
<binarymutant> that would be fun too
<cyberanger> now it's 5 hours by car, should be nearly that by train, and bus is about that
<cyberanger> but trains having that issue, and once a day too (once out, once in)
<binarymutant> true
<binarymutant> I guess I rate it based on the 'fun' factor instead of the efficient factor
<cyberanger> flights there take longer for security, customs (which isn't much to canada)
<cyberanger> oh, and there is nothing wrong with that ( I said I'd like to take the lake shore limited from chicago to rochester (with two stops) so I get that)
<binarymutant> lake shore limited?
<cyberanger> amtrak line
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> but even when the airlines are taxed worse than tobacco & booze (and gas)
<binarymutant> the view is worth it :D
<cyberanger> the trains and buses can't fix their issues and become viable on an economical level
<cyberanger> granted, we subsidize air travel way too much, and buses have an indirect subsidy of no track usage fees or other means to repair tracks
<cyberanger> (or in the buses case, roads)
<cyberanger> their tickets match amtrak, with less fees
<cyberanger> i can see tourist wanting a view, i can't see the businessman from chicago to nyc  doing that
<binarymutant> true
<cyberanger> when amtrak could currently beat airfare in quality, first class being worth something on rail
<cyberanger> for a lot less
<cyberanger> and with security lines & such accounted for (and being closer to downtown on a train then bus)
<cyberanger> it'd be a time competitor
<cyberanger> I want trains brought back to the large scale they were, triple mass transit programs with it
<binarymutant> that would be fun
<cyberanger> not ditch the car, but in a sense, render it a luxury than a necessity for most americans
<binarymutant> yes like every where else in the world
<cyberanger> if we did that, I guantree a ticket from chicago to seattle would be a hundred to a hundred fifty
<binarymutant> mass transit rules
<cyberanger> compared to acutally being worse than airfare at 500 something
<binarymutant> the only problem with trains is that any house a few miles near the tracks lose value :/
<cyberanger> vs just under 500 for airfare, and a much much shorter trip
<binarymutant> and small cities probably wouldn't have access to them
<binarymutant> stoopid connection
<cyberanger> I think that can change
<binarymutant> the connection getting lost randomly? Or realistate value?
<cyberanger> the value deal is seen as bad here now, if you mix local, interurban & freight on the same lines efficently
<cyberanger> it'll be seen as a booster
<cyberanger> and perception of rail as an issue is less so than an airport
<binarymutant> that's true, planes are very loud
<cyberanger> noise, pollution issues
<binarymutant> but still no one wants to live next to a train track
<binarymutant> unless those bullet trains are quiet
<cyberanger> esp the maglev
<cyberanger> binarymutant: if it's new track, most designated no freight,they are much quieter than amtrak
<cyberanger> you should see DART and the el
<cyberanger> they aren't that loud
<binarymutant> that's cool
<binarymutant> never seen the new trains
<cyberanger> and actually, they're noiser than a maglev
<binarymutant> is maglev the bullet train?
<cyberanger> a step up
<binarymutant> ah cool
<cyberanger> magnetic levetation, no friction on the tracks
<binarymutant> we need that on roads :D
<cyberanger> whearas a bullet is more like a ferrei sports car, aerodynamics meant for the spee, with an engine to get it that fast
<binarymutant> ah
<cyberanger> that's summing up a bullet too much, but that is a general measurement between the two
<cyberanger> and with more freight on tracks, less road wreaks
<cyberanger> less gas spent on smaller shipments
<binarymutant> very true
<cyberanger> and that'll shift the value issues some, get too close and there is a foundation concern, noise & vibration, just like airports
<cyberanger> but that applies for interstates, airports, every mode of transit really
<cyberanger> the hard pard is airports buy so much more land around them, that it's less of an issue
<cyberanger> for the amount of traffic, few people close enough to notice, too many see the travel outweighing the concerns
<cyberanger> for trains, the concerns are smaller, while it would affect more people, it would affect more in good ways too
<cyberanger> it'd be hard to give up driving for me, but I could easily trade it for an effective, cheape, privacy enhanced method
<binarymutant> me too. It's a shame there arent any passenger trains around me
<binarymutant> 500 channels and nothing on :/
<binarymutant> Miguel de Icaza needs to get over the linux on the desktop idea, it's annoying. 'Only 10 great apps' come on, he probably is only counting mono apps
<cyberanger> binarymutant: didn't think irc was that small
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> cyberanger: what do you mean?
<cyberanger> 500 channels and nothing on :-/
<cyberanger> ;-)
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> I decided to catch up on drwho
<binarymutant> since nothing else was on
<binarymutant> while browsing the Planets
<binarymutant> fsf directory is back, they should realize that freshmeat/sourceforge/lgdb/etc. are sooo much better
<binarymutant> http://directory.fsf.org
<cyberanger> github
<cyberanger> launchpad's bzr, yep
<binarymutant> freshmeat includes pics
<cyberanger> don't need many pictures for a router
<binarymutant> games and other stuff though
<cyberanger> (my project is an expermental router, only exp with all that0
<cyberanger> finally the bumping is done, still can't type on the netbook
<cyberanger> used to a fuller keypad
<binarymutant> so it's a base linux system with iptables?
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> bind9, dhcpd, squid
<cyberanger> tweaks for sneakernet approaches
<binarymutant> that's cool
<binarymutant> I need a project
<cyberanger> yeah, developing world & disaster relief focus
<cyberanger> and if you need one, perhaps ubottutn will forgive you
<binarymutant> :P
 * cyberanger couldn't resist
 * cyberanger imagines the bot returning and saying " binarymutant: I said I needed a nap, but wow, how long are your naps"
<binarymutant> it's dead in it's repo like most other software lol
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, sad thing is, my project is well behind what I expected
<cyberanger> something about unexpected time issues & cash flow problems (I.E. broke & looking for work) slows it down
<cyberanger> the joke is soon going to be having that issue resolved, and no time to work on this while working
<cyberanger> projects are nice, but I think I'll keep to weekend projects for awhile (and finish this slowly, but from now on, careful what I ask for)
<binarymutant> just find a way to automate it :D
<cyberanger> automate which one ;-)
<binarymutant> the router
<cyberanger> but that's no fun
<cyberanger> (well, simplifing the router for users yes, taking the development from me, no)
<cyberanger> binarymutant: you don't have any projects
<cyberanger> not even a simple try a new distro
<Unit193> That's a lot of scrollup
<cyberanger> Unit193: lol
<Unit193> I didn't read it all, that's just a bit long for that
<cyberanger> binarymutant: think that train bit is worthy a blog postt
<Unit193> cyberanger: /wi PerfM
<binarymutant> cyberanger: no project :/
<binarymutant> cyberanger: and maybe :D
<cyberanger> binarymutant: well, think I'm going to rewrite it into one
<cyberanger> when I get a chance (which means, who knows)
<binarymutant> :D
<cyberanger> I'll say this, public transportation beats parking in chattanooga
<cyberanger> I park and ride for trips I can plan that in (most)
<cyberanger> if it's not outskirts anyways
<cyberanger> cheaper too
<cyberanger> oh dear, curse my curousity & google, this looks like a cool long term project
<cyberanger> https://www.cgran.org/wiki/gr-air-modes
<binarymutant> that's pretty cool, plane tracker
<cyberanger> only one module of Gnu Radio, but yeah
<cyberanger> actually it's more akin to secondary radar than a tracker
<binarymutant> okay, wtf is going on here? Youtube leaves nasty artifacts all over my root window. Vimeo doesnt
<binarymutant> hulu leaves artifacts too
<cyberanger> binarymutant: full screen  for either
<binarymutant> either
<binarymutant> small screen
<binarymutant> vimeo just blew my mind
<cyberanger> hrm
<binarymutant> html5 video I guess
<binarymutant> what's another html5 site?
<cyberanger> yeah, and your UA play a role?
<cyberanger> pandora is now
<binarymutant> ua?
<cyberanger> user agent
<binarymutant> omg flash is horrid, I want html5 on youtube
<binarymutant> cyberanger: no it doesn't
<cyberanger> cause you did tweak it
<binarymutant> html5 video works amazing and flash sucks
<cyberanger> thinking maybe you got presented something different for it
<cyberanger> yep, that sounds right
<Unit193> Pandora still uses flash
<cyberanger> the only thing adobe has yet to code is a vacum, becuase coding a vacum that sucks isn't a challenge
<cyberanger> Unit193: what browser?
<Unit193> binarymutant: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<cyberanger> they have html5 if your browser supports it (which is decided by the User agent string)
<Unit193> cyberanger: I have FF9 now
<cyberanger> Unit193: that doesn't cover every video unfortunately
<cyberanger> Unit193: tried  chrome and pandora?
<Unit193> Chromium or Chome?
<Unit193> And no
<Unit193> cyberanger: The youtube one still will catch some and Pandora isn't *fully* html5, just mostly
<cyberanger> Unit193: in this context, not sure it matters
<binarymutant> gah I can't trick youtube into html5
<binarymutant> http://youtube.com/html5 fails no matter what user agent I use
<binarymutant> js and ua checking makes me smoke brb
<cyberanger> lol, dirty trick there
<cyberanger> interrogating the browser via javascript
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> it's making me mad
<binarymutant> mad enough to send a "fist-shaking" email to youtube with the subject line "My browser works!"
<Unit193> I need to find a video that uses it >.<
<binarymutant> youtube.com/html5 || vimeo.com || html5video.org
<Unit193> Yes, need to find a YouTube video that has it enabled
<Unit193> (Signed up already)
<binarymutant> are they all not html5?
<Unit193> This is a good one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYV-qYeWPkk
<binarymutant> it's flash for me :/
<cyberanger> binarymutant: no, hence the javascript check
<cyberanger> it's browser codec dependant
<binarymutant> monty python is hilarious (old though)
<Unit193> I don't care that it's old, it's great
<binarymutant> Lineham is the present!
<binarymutant> ...not IT Crowd fans?
<Unit193> Not really
<binarymutant> :(
<Unit193> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrzMhU_4m-g I'll stop after this, but they are so good
<cyberanger> binarymutant: a fan
<cyberanger> but don't follow like I did
<binarymutant> Graham Lineham is awesome (creator)
<binarymutant> I can't watch those youtube clips :(
<binarymutant> and I can't take a screenshot of the messed up flash artifacts :/
<Unit193> It's less than 60F in here
<binarymutant> whoa.
<binarymutant> cold
<Unit193> Just under, not much
<binarymutant> too cold
<binarymutant> youtube-dl is my only hope
<binarymutant> 'she's a witch!'
<cyberanger> binarymutant: that's a good scene
<cyberanger> now go away or I will taunt you a second time
<binarymutant> lols
<binarymutant> now google reader is saying i'm unsupported. Maybe i'm using the wrong safari user-agent
<cyberanger> binarymutant: or just an old or incorrect one
<cyberanger> if it isn't new & right, it'll fail
<binarymutant> Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1) AppleWebKit/535.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/15.0.872.0 Safari/535.2
<binarymutant> still failed
<binarymutant> prolly the js is what's making it fail
<cyberanger> binarymutant: windows, javascript will say linux
<cyberanger> so if they error check with the other, that'll do it too
<binarymutant> hmm.
<Unit193> Mine Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:9.0a2) Gecko/20110929 Firefox/9.0a2
<binarymutant> ^^ failed too
<binarymutant> :(  oh well
<Unit193> What page are you looking at? The html5 page says I'm compatible
<binarymutant> youtube.com/html5
<binarymutant> http://tinypic.com/m/f1mlo9/2
<Unit193> http://i56.tinypic.com/2duys0n.png
<binarymutant> that is so weird
<binarymutant> oh well, I'll just download youtube vids
<Unit193> I still need to find them on there though :P
<binarymutant> does flash work right for you ?
<binarymutant> what version?
<binarymutant> <- 10.3.183
<Unit193> 10.3.183.10
<binarymutant> :/  gah I might just have to ditch webkit-gtk
<binarymutant> firefox is 77.4Mb though
<Unit193> Remember, I'm not running normal so it might be a tad different
<binarymutant> what are you using?
<Unit193> 7 just came out and I just got upgraded to 9
<binarymutant> firefox 9?
<binarymutant> that's pretty cool
<Unit193> Catching up on overloaded RSS feeds :P
<Unit193> No, couldn't be! http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/09/29/ok-lets-see-what-this-doctor-who-hullabaloo-is-all-about-comics/
<binarymutant> lol
<Unit193> Odd name, but great site
<Unit193> And the coldness is hitting my fingers
<binarymutant> I used to follow geeksaresexy too, but I thought kotaku was a better replacement
<Unit193> Hmmm... I'll google, but I like the amount they put out, too much will drive me crazy
<Unit193> And I'll assume you've seen http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/09/30/tick-tock-goes-the-clock-doctor-who-finale-tomorrow/
<binarymutant> ah spoilers
<Unit193> Heh, yep. Hate those (But I'll admit, I watched it for once)
<binarymutant> it's funny that in the comic strip above ^^ he's watching it on his pc
<Unit193> No keyboard/mouse, maybe he sits really close to the TV ;)
<Unit193> There are other ways to watch it?
<binarymutant> bbc america
<binarymutant> I think I watched season 4 on tv
 * Unit193 does at times wish he had cable
<binarymutant> nah it's a waste
<Unit193> For the most part, oh yes
<cyberanger> it's a waste of perfectly good coax
<binarymutant> :D lol
<cyberanger> if i want lots and lots of junk coming into my home, it'll be on fibre optic cable
<cyberanger> there's plenty of extra bandwidth there
<binarymutant> 70$ in Cali
 * cyberanger can't find the fibre line, goes back to his book
 * Unit193 wonders if the internet there is less costly
<binarymutant> 70$ fiber optic, uh yeah 'less costly' bc that's what I pay for 2mb cable
<cyberanger> it seems to be cheaper here in chicago
<binarymutant> more competition the better
<Unit193> "There" is where cyberanger lives
<binarymutant> :/ heh sry
<cyberanger> not to metion the datacenters and financial sector demanding it
<binarymutant> too bad amazon doesn't demand it for Cleveland
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, just in town for the weekend, have ties up here, and when job hunting
<cyberanger> binarymutant: even worse, that plant isn't really in cleveland
<cyberanger> it's in charelston
<binarymutant> nc?
<cyberanger> tn
<binarymutant> ah neverheard
<binarymutant> well they should bring good internet to TN is all i'm saying
<cyberanger> so even if they demand it, they will drag that cable from chattanooga benifiting few in cleveland, past cleveland for 15 miles to charelston
<binarymutant> they don't pay tax after all
<cyberanger> I think amazon will soon though
<cyberanger> actually, I think the deal was merely customers sales tax
<binarymutant> idk, they said they would move before paying tax. ( I don't have a problem with it, just want good net in tn )
<cyberanger> and cleveland & charleston are trying to annex their way to amazon
<binarymutant> lol @ toilet motorcycle
<binarymutant> 2 < cyberanger> it seems to be cheaper here in chicago
<binarymutant> 02:43 < binarymutant> more competition the better
<binarymutant> gah
<binarymutant> http://boingboing.net/2011/09/30/motorized-tricycle-that-runs-on-human-poo.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29 {there}
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, trying to do my homework on where to place a server or two, and researching things
<cyberanger> and it does, unfortunate for us
<binarymutant> cloud is pretty cheap
<binarymutant> (so I've heard)
<cyberanger> except it's not colocated
<cyberanger> I own the server
<Unit193> Japan, who would have guessed? And looks like you should be nude in public
<binarymutant> they're very open over there :P
<binarymutant> cyberanger: I don't think it really matters where you put your server, unless your getting a million hits a second
<cyberanger> binarymutant: or high bandwidth and cap issues
<cyberanger> distrubiting isos
<binarymutant> caps? oh ya
<cyberanger> well, charter has a cap
<binarymutant> so does everyone now
<binarymutant> buy business tier
<cyberanger> read the acceptable use policy, it;s one I break
<cyberanger> 250 gb business
<cyberanger> and bandwidth
<cyberanger> holding a tb in the mirror easily
<cyberanger> plus distributing swissknife router (when it's finally done)
<cyberanger> it's going to have to be a dc job
<binarymutant> these businesses always hide their caps in the hardest spots to find....
<binarymutant> uh wtf 8. NO “HACKING"
<binarymutant> on Charter tos
<binarymutant> [..] packet sniffers or network probing tools.[...]
<binarymutant> urrgh cant read TOS anymore
<cyberanger> binarymutant: yeah, an odd one that thethey are vauge on ( but legit ethical use i've done they ignore)
<binarymutant> that was from their commercial tos, saying don't use nmap, and don't let anyone. How are is the admin's supposed to work??
<cyberanger> by discreetly disobeying that
<Unit193> 18:49 < cyberanger> Unit193: have you not heard of networked audio? |||| Using PulseAudio?
<cyberanger> Unit193: reminding me of something I said, or....
<Unit193> cyberanger: Reminding and asking
<cyberanger> and what are the odds of xkcd posting this comment the day I check into one
<cyberanger> Unit193: hang on
<Unit193> Alrighty, just asking if that's what you used
<cyberanger> no, well, I don't use networked audio either
<Unit193> Ah
<cyberanger> I've done it, but just a rare need for that in a studio apartment
<Unit193> I think it could be very useful
<cyberanger> too small for audio anyhow, but network it
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://goo.gl/Agpya
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://goo.gl/AgPya
<cyberanger> Unit193: not saying that's how I did it (I think I did something involving config files knowing me)
<cyberanger> but that should work, same result
<Unit193> Heh, as long as it doesn't need a reboot, I'll be good :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: live disc/
<cyberanger> Unit193: live disc?
<Unit193> No, just buggy X and when it gets running, do NOT reboot! It can have great uptimes, or less than a day to a frozen X
<cyberanger> Unit193: can you not restart xorg or fallback to a terminal and restart gdm
<Unit193> I can not
<cyberanger> that's fun
<Unit193> Aye
<Unit193> Check status window ;)
<binarymutant> wowza:
<binarymutant> echo 'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyKS_a-EA4M&feature=feedrec_grec_index' | clive --stream-exec="mplayer -really-quiet %i" -s
<binarymutant> no more flash for me :D
 * cyberanger is rocking debian testing
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: it's just that much nicer to have a rolling release
<cyberanger> wrst: and with my debian focus, this is the best I'll get in that focus
<wrst> cyberanger: you just need to move to arch and forget it :)
<cyberanger> wrst: can't do that, I'd already love to forget centos, but that's not an option
<wrst> for personal "desktop" like use I find arch hard to be
<wrst> at
<cyberanger> wrst: personal or average?
<wrst> well cyberanger we aren't average :)
<cyberanger> wrst: true, but my desktops are part server
<wrst> i run a "server" and a laptop at home with the occasional desktop use when i need the horsepower
<cyberanger> wrst: i run a server, but all my machines have daemons on them
<cyberanger> squid proxy on all
<cyberanger> keep others installed, configured, but off until needed
<cyberanger> like ssh
<cyberanger> so it's kinda grab the next rig and backup data and done
<Unit193> Awesome! New Doctor Who is out!
<Unit193> binarymutant: Welcome back! (Back to afs now)
<binarymutant> lol, I figured out how to destroy youtube.com/html5  - noscript
<wrst> howdy folks :)
<Unit193> wrst: Hello
<Unit193> Missed the 30 cutoff
<wrst> hey Unit193
<wrst> i missed what? :)
<Unit193> I did
<Unit193> I will say, the new Doctor Who was great!!
<wrst> not a watcher Unit193 with a 6 month old regular tv watching is not so easy :)
<Unit193> Awww... That's a darn good one
<Unit193> But I see how you would have problems
<wrst> ha ha yes we just went and purchased a dvd player for her though for the back seat
<Unit193> Isn't that young though?
<wrst> probably so but she knows how to do some basic things with kid games on the wife's ipad
<binarymutant> ok I now have a command to run on youtube but need to figure out a way to grab the uri of the youtube video and run it...
<Juzzy> there's only 21309128 tools to steal youtube
<Juzzy> surely somoene has a snagger for you
<Unit193> I just use FF and DownloadHelper, but YouTube is one of the ones that actually work for a change :P
<cyberanger> Juzzy: and that's not counting those that run on the local machine
<cyberanger> wrst: as long as you still catch the goood hockey games
<binarymutant> no I have clive to grab the youtube video, but I want to grab the uri and play it with mplayer in my browser
<binarymutant> hands free youtube->mplayer playing
<binarymutant> but of course my programming skills are destroying my browser :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-10-02
<binarymutant> gaaah I need to take a break
 * cyberanger gives binarymutant a shot of red bull & notifies the FAA
<cyberanger> Red Bull gives you wiings
<cyberanger> should make your break feel like some soaring relief
<binarymutant> an energy drink would be really good right around now
<binarymutant> aaaahhh I did it
<binarymutant> finally
<binarymutant> aw but it stops my browser from running until mplayer is done :/
<binarymutant> sweet! No more flash needed
<cyberanger> hulu & cbs.com/
<cyberanger> ?
<binarymutant> anything clive can do
<cyberanger> hrm
<binarymutant> what really sucks is when I went to upload it to my browsers wiki, I saw this http://luakit.org/projects/luakit/wiki/Play_Embedded_Video_in_External_Player
<binarymutant> someone already did it lol
<binarymutant> did it a different way but still
<binarymutant> pascal is weird
 * cyberanger wonders what;s pascal
<binarymutant> programming $lang
 * cyberanger facepalms
<cyberanger> wasn't thinking of that
<binarymutant> :D
<cyberanger> programs not programing languages
<Juzzy> what about programs that converone language to another?
<Juzzy> convert*
<binarymutant> they usually don't do it well, I don't know them well
<binarymutant> so calm :/
<binarymutant> ...
<cyberanger> ...
<binarymutant> hey someone else is up
 * cyberanger looks around clueless
<cyberanger> ...
<cyberanger> oH me
<binarymutant> yes mwuahaha
<Unit193> Well, it's not me...
<binarymutant> muaha everyone
<binarymutant> need new apps, pianobar and luakit are played out now
<binarymutant> zathura seems pretty cool
<Unit193> <--- Insert words about ISP HERE --->
<wrst> Unit193: you loving your isp today?
<Unit193> Mine is fine, it's binarymutant that keeps killing him
<wrst> ahh good ole comcastic
<wrst> Unit193: i'm eagerly awaiting gnome 3.2
<Unit193> wrst: It's not already in Arch? ;)
<Unit193> I'm waiting for 11.10, but I don't want to upgrade all of them :/
<Unit193> My Lubuntu went fine without lubuntu-desktop reinstalled (Recommended to reinstall it if it's not still)
<wrst> Unit193: no it just made it into the regular repos it had been in testing but testing is a little (lot) risky sometimes
 * wrst reboots... hope all works well
<cyberanger> wrst: did it
<wrst> yes it did cyberanger, nice changes
<binarymutant> <-- has yet to see gnome3
<wrst> its a wonderful thing binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> 5screenshot?
<binarymutant> hey a longtime feh bug was fixed woot :D
<binarymutant> Linus said no http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME#Controversy_over_GNOME_v3.0
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-24
<wrst> hello everybody
 * wrst nudges xTEMPLARx
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> I figured out my issue somewhat, I think I possibly did something to my mobo the other day when I was tidying up my case
<chris4585> for some reason my onboard audio doesn't work unless I unplug the front audio connector :/
<chris4585> and since then I've been having issues with my usb connectors, but nothing that requires a new board yet
<wrst> ouch chris4585 :(
<chris4585> yeah :/ kind of annoying I have to unplug my external drives before I boot up or linux takes ages to boot
<chris4585> windows doesn't seem to be having that issue though, its obvious my bios was acting up with those plugged in
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> oh chris4585 http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1182
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: are you here to stay????
<vychune> o/
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> how yal?
<wrst> i'm good vychune
<vychune> im ok
<vychune> in the boring class
<vychune> Security plus
<wrst> what class is that?
<vychune> Intro to Networking Security
<wrst> sounds like a blast :)
<vychune> not with this teacher
<chris4585> sorry wrst, today has been very busy
<chris4585> I looked at that link earlier but didn't have much time to really read it before I left
<wrst> chris4585: its a monday seems to be that way for us all
<chris4585> btw I got a temp job at dollar general :D
<wrst> just shuttleworth's response to the amazon stuff, seems kind of weak to me
<wrst> cool chris4585
<wrst> jobs are not easy to be found at the moment
<chris4585> easy for you to say, florida's unemployment is higher than average :/ and this area *really* sucks for getting jobs
<chris4585> I've been trying for the past year and half now
<chris4585> wrst, woops read your last comment wrong
<chris4585> it *is* a monday LOL
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> monday still i'm afraid :)
<wrst> i know in our area its not easy at all and our numbers aren't terrible but so many people have just given up its sad
<chris4585> its ridiculous if you don't have prier work history :(
<wrst> and how can you get it if you gotta have it before you can get a job?
<chris4585> exactly, I don't understand it
<chris4585> but I think I was really lucky, my brother works for DG, my friend got hired yesterday, and I got hired today
<wrst> awesome
<wrst> and on that shuttleworth article i would have much rathered them said hey we need some money to keep this thing going
<chris4585> its a temp job but hopefully I can stay part time after, regardless I'll have experience now
<wrst> good chris4585
<chris4585> wrst, I haven't really read it yet, something about search anything and unity will try to find it for  you but with ads?
<wrst> well yes through amazon it makes shopping suggestions its ok done, but a little silly
<wrst> and its a fancy affiliate link
<wrst> is what it is
<wrst> which is fine but don't go off on a tangent just say hey we want to make some money
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> gotcha
<wrst> but instead he writes this big long blog
<chris4585> I don't really mind, I don't really use unity.. so good for them I guess, I'll probably put ubuntu on my tv comp when it 12.10 comes out
<wrst> i am enjoying arch more everyday reading that stuff
<wrst> i really don't like unity but have no issue with them doing that but be straight up and say he we all need funds people would understand or atleast ubuntu users would and those that are the stallman purist type folks, well nothing makes them happy
<chris4585> you know I wouldn't mind if they asked during install for a small donation...
<wrst> chris4585: i wouldn't either, now when i reinstall 500 times would i do it everytime no but on occasion i would
<chris4585> do they even have a donation thing setup?
<wrst> i don't mind the amazon stuff but would be nice to be able to opt out, etc etc
<wrst> and looks like that would be more of a software center type thing or even a shopping lens would be fine
<chris4585> well, no of course not every install, just make it like a humble indie bundle type of thing
<wrst> yep
<wrst> i agree chris4585
<chris4585> ubuntu is weird sometimes
<chris4585> I have to say I do miss being a noob sometimes.. lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-25
<wrst> ha ha chris4585 how so? :)
<chris4585> just everything being new and awesome on 7.10 with compiz was beautiful and awesome
<wrst> very true
<chris4585> in someways its the same but totally different today..
<wrst> yeah and now what was great in 7.10 looks a little not so much dated but not as fancy i suppose
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> compiz is more of a novelty now I guess, best thing about it was the cube for me and switching desktops
<wrst> chris4585: yep exactly
<wrst> and now i really really like how gnome-shell does the desktop switching
<wrst> its not as fancy but better organized
 * wrst is probably a minority on liking anything gnome-shell does
<chris4585> I suppose, with gnome shell I still need openbox/compiz like scroll switching
<chris4585> wrst, not exactly, I love it way more than unity, it just needs certain extensions to make it awesome
<wrst> you still have the ctl/alt up down arrow changing
<wrst> chris4585: i can't argue with that
<chris4585> yeah but there is a plugin to do what I want :)
<wrst> :)
<chris4585> I just wish there were more options like adding favorites to the bottom of the screen and always showing like a dock
<chris4585> that is possible with extensions but sometimes extensions can be more buggy
<chris4585> hrmm, I wonder why flash crashed? http://i.imgur.com/erZ8Z.jpg
<chris4585> most of those videos aren't flash though, I'm glad it crashed it keeps my cpu temp down
<chris4585> html5 <3
<chris4585> actually, here we go http://i.imgur.com/jzjsm.png
<wrst> good morning every one
<wrst> morning alyawn
<alyawn> morning
<wrst> all going well?
<alyawn> yep, how about you?
<wrst> its good
<alyawn> actually, I'm thinking about trying my hand at a screencast... but it seems my sound card doesn't have a MIX device so I can't capture mic input and program output at the same time :/
<wrst> hmm that stinks
 * wrst eyes xTEMPx
<alyawn> yeah.. will probably just end up recording mic on another box...
<alyawn> I seem to have a few old boxes lying around with nothing to do :)
<wrst> ha ha so they are now tape recorders? :)
<alyawn> yes
<wrst> wb alyawn
<alyawn> thanks...
<wrst> we seem to be the only ones awake
<alyawn> updated my kernel
<alyawn> yes
<wrst> i did that a day or so ago i think i'm running 3.5.4
<wrst> well on my laptop 3.2.0 on my server and 2.6.32 on a debian box
<wrst> i have all sorts of kernels running wild, not that anyoen cares :)
<alyawn> yeah... me too
<alyawn> trying to get ffmpeg to capture the correct audio null output...
<wrst> mac9416: ??? really its you??? !!!
<wrst> alyawn: ffmpeg is great but i can never remember how to do anythign with it
<mac9416> wrst, it's the real me.  :-D
<wrst> how have you been doing mac9416? and good to see you back
<mac9416> Been mia for a while working n computerless project.
<mac9416> *on... projects
<wrst> a computerless project ?
<wrst> how could you do that?
<wrst> :)
<mac9416> Haha, yeah.
<mac9416> Because there was tons of logic involved.:-D
<mac9416> Just a min...
<wrst> well we have waited over a year mac9416 i guess a minute more will work
<mac9416> wrst, I'm actually in a college classroom now. Class just ended.
<mac9416> I only have one class that I can get completely away with goofing off.  :-P
<wrst> ha ha mac9416
<wrst> keep up the good work ;)
<mac9416> Hehe
<mac9416> It's about C++
<mac9416> No biggie.
<mac9416> Introductory stuff.
 * wrst is no programmer its all greek to him
<mac9416> Haha, that's cool.
<mac9416> I got a math class until 12:15.
<mac9416> I'll hop back on over lunch and catch up/
<mac9416> Don't worry, I mean to be on plenty.
<wrst> see you then mac9416!
<mac9416> Cya!
 * wesleystout seems to have lost his server
 * cyberanger doesn't beleve it
<cyberanger> mac9416
<mac9416> wrst, lunchtime.  :-)
<mac9416> wrst has left the building.
<cyberanger> hey mac9416
<cyberanger> how's it going?
<mac9416> Hey, cyberanger! Greatish!  :-) How are you doin'?
<cyberanger> doing alright, troubles with life
<mac9416> Meh
<mac9416> Life sucks that way.  :-/
<mac9416> I'll get you to fill me in soon, cyberanger. I gotta go make another class. :-/
<mac9416> ttyiab
<cyberanger> yeah, juggling work & projects
<cyberanger> see ya soon I hope mac9416
<wesleystout> cyberanger: what's up
<cyberanger> not much
<wesleystout> cyberanger: my server is offline... i'm worried i hope it is ok wondering around by itself
<cyberanger> switched openvpn from tun to tap, glad I did that
<cyberanger> ouch, power, bad dsl, buckshot, hrm?
<wesleystout> cyberanger: i don't know
<wesleystout> i suspect dsl our power is never off this long
<wesleystout> good morning chris4585
<wesleystout> chris4585: wb
<chris4585> thanks wesleystout
<wesleystout> chris4585: my server is offline... driving me nuts
<chris4585> wesleystout, that sucks
<chris4585> you have a vpn or something?
<wesleystout> chris4585: no i just use quassel for irc and run my core on the server
<wesleystout> i mean i do tunnel in via ssh on occassion if i'm needing to do much on my home network remotely
<chris4585> ah
<wesleystout> oh pidgin i don't like you!
<Unit193> http://quassel-irc.org/pub/quassel-setup-0.8.0.exe
<wesleystout> Unit193: i have that but wasn't wanting so many windows open
<wesleystout> gotta get my server up and running this is cramping my style!
<Unit193> Doesn't it minimize to tray?
<Unit193> wesleystout: "Hide to system tray on close" ?
<wesleystout> yes but its just not a good irc client :)
<wesleystout> mac9416: wb
<mac9416> Hi, wesleystout!
<wesleystout> i was going to tell you earlier how you need to get always on irc... then my server went down...
<mac9416> Just got done with classes for the day.
<mac9416> lol
<wesleystout> so i'm not mentioning anything :)
<mac9416> Is it a virtual irc client service?
<wesleystout> no its my server at home... i think my internet tanked
<wesleystout> i run quassel-core on it
<mac9416> Hmmm, what's quassel-core do?
<wesleystout> it is what actually connects to irc, it runs on a server then you can run quasse-client on your linux, mac, windows machines to connect to the core
<wesleystout> its sorta like a bouncer sorta like screen + irssi
<wesleystout> all with a pretty gui
<wesleystout> well the client the core is just there running
<mac9416> Ah, that's pretty neat.
<mac9416> My home internet's too sketchy to do that.
<mac9416> I could plug one of those wall-socket computers in and just leave it here.
<wesleystout> mine is generally pretty solid i fear there is something wrong with my modem or router
<mac9416> Ah
<mac9416> Expensive hardware problems stink.
<wesleystout> i have a little atom machien running it does file/print serving etc for me
<mac9416> Swet
<wesleystout> but i may move to a raspberry pi i think it would do everything i'm currently doing in a lot nicer form factor
<mac9416> Atom being the processor?
<wesleystout> yes
<mac9416> Nice.
<mac9416> Rpi would be cool.
<wesleystout> its an early one
<mac9416> I looked at getting one a while back.
<wesleystout> yeah i think i could use 2 of them and maybe replace what i have
<mac9416> Sweet.
<mac9416> I sank my money in a Sys76 for school.  :-)
<wesleystout> mac9416: that is prettty cool my next laptop if i can will be one of those
<mac9416> It's sweet.
<mac9416> Battery only reaches 70% capacity, but they're sending a new one.
<wesleystout> that's cool
<mac9416> Cust. service has been awesome.
<wesleystout> i run arch linux on my "desktop" type computers but i'm sure they wouldnt' mind if i didn't keep ubuntu on it :)
<mac9416> Haha, nah.
<mac9416> Why Arch?
<wesleystout> well for one i just don't like unity, i prefer gnome shell and ubuntu's gnome shell just isn't good
<chris4585> arch is amazing
<mac9416> I might oughta try it.
<mac9416> I'm loving Unity, tbh.
<wesleystout> and well i really like arch for desktop it works nice no bloat unless you want bloat
<chris4585> its a bit more advanced, manual install and setup
<mac9416> That's a big plus.
<wesleystout> mac9416: i have no real issue with unity but its jsut not my thing
<mac9416> I'd survive.  ;-)
<mac9416> Yeah, I get that.
<wesleystout> but i run ubuntu one on arch etc so i have my cake and eat it too
<chris4585> wesleystout, one thing I love about arch, is you don't have to question if anything is in the aur... it just is
<wesleystout> but mac9416 that is mainly why i went to it and now that I'm there i see no reason to go back
<wesleystout> chris4585: yep and no adding ppa's!!!
<chris4585> indeed
<mac9416> aur?
<wesleystout> i think the aur is "cleaner" than ppas
<wesleystout> mac9416: its sorta arch's version of ppas AUR = arch user repository
<mac9416> Ah
<chris4585> kind of like the community repo, its pretty well maintained too
<wesleystout> software not included in the official repos is there but its not just thrown in with everything else you use a different tool to install use it etc
<mac9416> Hm, that's cool.
<wesleystout> but like the ppas sometimes packages get abandoned etc so its not perfect but its still nice
<mac9416> A little counter-intuitive for an Ubuntu mind.
<wesleystout> mac9416: i wouldn't suggest arch for my mom or anything and if i needed a system up and running quick i would use ubuntu
<chris4585> one thing that is nice, anything popular like icons, or themes are usually uploaded to aur also
<wesleystout> chris4585: ubuntu one is now in the official arch repos i think that is kinda neat :)
<wesleystout> and there was work on unity i don't know how that is going
<chris4585> wesleystout, oh? that is actually cool
<chris4585> I don't really use ubuntu one though, or any cloud service
<wesleystout> i'm fond of it and dropbox
<wesleystout> also the ubuntone music store is avaialbe in rhythm box etc
<wesleystout> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oSuQ5ICthI
<wesleystout> that shows unity on arch
<chris4585> wesleystout, you can get cinnamon now too, which is neat
<chris4585> its probably been on arch for a while now
<wesleystout> yes if you are into that sort of thing  chris4585 :p
<chris4585> I'm not
<wesleystout> cinnamon to me is a little silly when you the linux mint guys could have just used extensions to gnome shell to accomplish their goals
<wesleystout> i think it would be interesting to see a distro take and make extensions to make gnome shell what they want it to be
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> that way they only have to kind of patch gnome to what they want and update their patch every gnome release
<chris4585> BUT, one thing I do like is that they did fork nautilus 3.4, because nautilis 3.6 sucks...
<chris4585> I'm glad the upgrade hasn't hit arch yet
<chris4585> I really don't want to cross that road yet
<wesleystout> i hear that is the case i haven't tried it yet
<wesleystout> removing features seems silly
<chris4585> it angers me honestly, I love gnome but really despise the devs
<chris4585> they make stupid decisions sometimes :)
<wesleystout> agreed chris4585!
<wrst> ahhg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-26
<wrst> hello pbjtime
<pbjtime> srry about all the reconnects at work on phone. wanted to get opinion on if I should just reload ubuntu on my computer since i forgot my log in password
<Ubik> or boot single-user and then reset it (unless you're using encryption)
<pbjtime> i believe i am, my main computer is down this is an old one i had a few years ago since i do not remeber my password
<wrst> pbjtime: booting in single user mode sounds like a pretty good plan to me too, of course if using encryption...
<pbjtime> thanks for the help, will try it when i get home
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: are you finally here?
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: how you doing?
<wrst> and good morning ;)
<chris4585> on manjaro linux (installed on my media pc), I decided to go ahead and try cinnamon since it is the default desktop on the gnome iso
<chris4585> surprisingly its not so bad using it, I'm not a fan of the bottom panel setup, but its okay I just need basic keyboard functions
<wrst> yeah i mean i'm sure its ok i really haven't tried it, i would just prefer no fork and add extensions
<chris4585> I'm good, just a boring wednesday
<chris4585> fork or no fork its actually decent on arch surprisingly and manjaro auto detects and installs proper video drivers which is nice!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> chris4585: everything is a little better on arch it seems
<chris4585> it seems, manjaro feels like what ubuntu is for debian or what mint is for ubuntu
<wrst> hmm interesting
<chris4585> how are you wrst ?
<wrst> i'm doing well
<wrst> just getting a day at work finished up
<chris4585> awesome, server working today?
<wrst> chris4585: yep, ISP had some issues yesterday, then my power went out for a couple hours last night!
<chris4585> ahh, glad its sorted out
<chris4585> I would like to eventually try quassel ? but xchat does just fine for me
<wrst> yeah its quassel i'm pretty fond of it
<chris4585> if I had a vpn or server off site I would probably try it then because I like being connected all times but! I turn my computer off to conserve power
<wrst> yeah i leave this machine on all the time and shut down desktops, laptops etc
<wrst> hello mac9416
<mac9416> Hey, wrst, how's thi
<mac9416>  ngs today?
<wrst> they are good, hwo about you?
<mac9416> Pretty darned good.
<mac9416> Just did some C++ homework.
<mac9416> I hate C.  :-P
<wrst> i understood before the correction... i'm smart like that... or i make mistakes like that which one is it?
<mac9416> lol
<mac9416> Auto-correction.
<mac9416> Human edition.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i thought i had done a Unit193 for a second but i can get into my server
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> Me: "This'll break things, lets do it", I'll have access again tongiht. :D
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 well that i understand thats why i was messing with things so late
<Unit193> Now I wonder if I installed the new kernel or not...
<wrst> you may never know Unit193 :)
<Unit193> I'll know on checking...
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-27
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> today starts early, unfortunately
<wrst> chris4585: welcome to the world of the waking
<wrst> early edition
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I really didn't want to get out of bed, only slept like 4hrs
<wrst> ahh well that's not so good!
<wrst> morning alyawn
<alyawn> morning.... err... afternoon now
<wrst> ha ha how you doing alyawn
<alyawn> doing well, how about yourself, wrst
<wrst> doing well trying to get another day at work knocked out
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-28
<wrst> mac9416: you did return
<mac9416> I did return!
<mac9416> What's up?
<wrst> friday
<wrst> trying to get the work done and get out
<wrst> couple hours to go
<binarymutant> anyone know java?
<binarymutant> wompwomp
<chris4585> hey wrst and binarymutant
<wrst> hello binarymutant and chris4585 :)
<binarymutant> hello
<chris4585> how is everyone?
<binarymutant> same old here
<binarymutant> chris4585: how about you?
<chris4585> same pretty much, boring day so far, just waiting for a call :/
<wrst> binarymutant:  and for my answer to your question i know nothing
<binarymutant> wrst: wompwomp
<chris4585> boopboop
<binarymutant> heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-30
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, how is it?
<wrst> going well, you chris4585?
<chris4585> good, can't believe its 4pm though
<chris4585> last night I didn't realize my video for my pc wasn't set to widescreen or normal? so it was 4:3 and I didn't realize until last night I had a format button
<chris4585> a little redundant there but you get what I mean
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-23
<Omnifrog>  i finally finished wifes desk. It too all day today but it is done [link] http://imgur.com/ TZIZWG9,FljQsEA
<wrst> good morning tenc
<tenc> good morning wrst
<tenc> So now I'm using Pidgin for XMPP and IRC and it mostly works great but it really doesn't like being suspended. Actually lots of apps in ubuntu 13 seem to dislike being suspended.
<wrst> when you lose your network connection it really throws lots of things into a bad way
<tenc> That seems to be the common thread wrst, apps that rely on connectivity all get batty on resume.
<wrst> I wonder if somehow the timeouts could be changed would help?
<wrst> Unit193: ? any ideas ^^
<tenc> Speaking of Unit193, xfce4 is really growing on me. I wish it did a little better with dual monitors in landscape/portrait but it's fantastic on my laptop.
<wrst> I think the next xfce is suppsod to be better, but it does leave a little to be desired with dual monitor setups
<wrst> but Unit193 can speak much better concerning that
<twayneprice> Hey Omnifrog :  http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/23/4761420/microsoft-announces-surface-music-control-cover
<Unit193> wrst: Next version makes dual monitors much easier.  I use suspend on the other one, but not pidgin.  Skype handles the suspends just fine, and networking reconnects (when the wifi is broadcasting), and ssh connections reconnect as well since I'm using autossh.
<wrst> autossh that's pretty nice Unit193
<wrst> tenc: ^^^
<Unit193> Xfce 4.11/12 has/will have several nice fixes.
<tenc> Nice, good to know!
<Unit193> There's a PPA if you like breaking stuff. :P  If you are fond of those indicators, might be interesting to know that xfce4-panel has a wrapper that allows gtk3 plugins in the gtk2 instance, so newer indicators work.
<Unit193> (In git head at least. :D )
<tenc> :-D
<tenc> I like the idea behind the indicators but it's not implemented well by any clients that I've used in unity or xfce.
<Unit193> Deluge works better as a tray icon, yeah.
<wrst> Unit193: I know you are pretty big on deluge? why?
<Unit193> Well, it's just a better torrent client than transmission for me.  That's an example where the tray icon is better than indicator too.  Deluge works as a daemon which you can connect a webui, gtkui, ncurses ui (which isn't the best, but functional), and gives me more information than I remember transmission doing, though still not as much as I'd like.  Not sure if transmission has the features, or plugins that make the features I need. ;P
<Unit193> It's python though, so that's a bummer.
<wrst> well it has an icon it has a webgui and a qt and gtk ui
<wrst> and a daemon also
<wrst> sounds like the same thing
<Unit193> Yep, knew it had all those, it also has a -cli package.  Important bit is more info, and not sure it has the features.
<wrst> it downloads torrents and lets you know what you are seeding :)
<wrst> and more importantly runs on freenas easily
<wrst> to me anyway
<wrst> more importantly
<Unit193> Yep, and I only need it on Linux, and at one point winders. :)
<wrst> there is a nice gnome shell extension for transmision that keeps the info in the tray, and in kde the qt client has a nice tray icon that connects to the server
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-24
<wrst> morning tenc, chris4585
<tenc> morning wrst
<wrst> all going well tenc ?
<tenc> Seems to be. :) How about you?
<wrst> doing well I think :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-25
<tenc> Good morning wrst
<wrst> morning tenc!
<wrst> hwo are you doing?
<tenc> Sleepy. How about yourself?
<wrst> likewise :)
<tenc> Smoothies are amazing, only the kind you make at home though. One mango, two oranges, one banana, fistful of spinach and ice. It gives you super powers.
<tenc> Have you guys seen this: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/09/nvidia-seeks-peace-with-linux-pledges-help-on-open-source-driver/
<wrst> yes tenc
<wrst> sounds promising
<tenc> Potentially pretty great news for Linux on the tail of Valve pledging it's investment.
<wrst> I'm guessing the two things are related dpon't you?
<tenc> Haha, of course. I forget my audience.
<wrst> ha ha :)
<cyberanger> they're related, steam os
<wrst> cyberanger: I have been doing more research to my phone stuff, it seems that I can just about justify buying out the verizon contract but not hardly
<cyberanger> yeah, I have an easier time justifing not buying into a contract, those early termination fees hurt
<cyberanger> wrst: still looking at republic wireless?
<wrst> republic? no I haven't looked
<wrst> cyberanger: I'm done with contracts
<wrst> is that the wireless that uses voip or something?
<wrst> what network are they on ?
<wrst> sprint, i recognize the map :)
<wrst> cyberanger: and it appears they roam on verizon also... hmm
<cyberanger> wrst: sorry, sorta fading in and out
<wrst> oh I'm just rambling cyberanger :)
 * cyberanger has worn himself out one too many times
<cyberanger> wrst: think you did, it favors wifi to keep costs low
<cyberanger> but if your on wifi at work and home, and sprint on your route home, it's perfect
<twayneprice> wrst: You can be the guinea pig.  Get the Republic Wireless Moto x in November.  I'm wanting to change the family to it.  :)
<cyberanger> I've been speaking to them about lack of wifi, would it affect service or change my rate
<wrst> twayneprice: I have been testing ting this week
<wrst> and the motox looks Luke a good phone
<wrst> *like
<twayneprice> How do you like ting?  The Republic looks too good to be true if it roams on Verizon.
<wrst> twayneprice: roaming on Verizon was a huge thing for me and ting actually
<wrst> I have an old junk sprint phone but it worked good enough that I would switch
<wrst> data is not as good
<wrst> but better than expected
<wrst> right now we are out 85 bucks per phone including taxes fees etc I'm guessing I would be in the 55-65 range with ting if I didn't change any use habits
<wrst> but their pricing inspires you to do just that
<twayneprice> I'm thinking the $10 Republic Wireless plan.
<wrst> I have heard conflicting reports on them and so far I have really heard few negatives on ting
<twayneprice> I've heard good things about ting.
<wrst> the service, data actually not being up to verizon standards everything else really works well
<twayneprice> I really don't use a lot of data.
<wrst> I listen to streaming audio on way and from work
<wrst> but I never use a GB in a months time
<wrst> I do however downloa various large files to get close to the 2GB when I think about it ... you know since I have it and verizon is uch a nice bunch of people :)
<twayneprice> :)  Most everything I download is over wifi.
<wrst> but I could easily adapt my habits to fit well with ting :)
<cyberanger> question is, is ting big enough to hear much of anything about them
<cyberanger> republic kinda splashed due to the wifi first thing, but otherwise same deal for them too
<cyberanger> but everybody hates the big three
<wrst> I like ting's approach it probably isn't the cheapest but I feel its the most honest and man getting a phone setup took me 5 minutes which was cool, now when I port my number if I do I know that will take a lot longer but still
<cyberanger> I've never taken more than 5 minutes to setup a phone
<wrst> well cyberanger I was thinking on a new provider, try going to verizon and getting out in under 30 minutes
<wrst> I signed up for the service got the phone on and everything in under 5 minutes
<cyberanger> wrst: I tried that last week, easy peasy
<wrst> at verizon?
 * wrst is obviously not a fan of verizon
<cyberanger> of course it helps when they realize you want a phone to try for 14 days and know more about their systems then they do
<cyberanger> and prepaid sped it up too
<wrst> ahh ok prepaid yes
<twayneprice> ting advertises on twit.tv
<cyberanger> twayneprice: I wasn't talking advertising so much as user reviews
<cyberanger> but yeah, small advertising budget in theroy == smaller bills
<wrst> yep twayneprice they seem to gravitate to the peole that might watch techy podcast
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-26
<Omnifrog_> 3D printers are the future http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/09/hugbots-tiny-cars-and-3d-printed-almost-clothes-at-maker-faire/#image-20
<Juzzy> haha nice
<Juzzy> http://gizmodo.com/5989204/dita-von-teese-flaunts-the-first-3d+printed-dress-you-might-actually-own-someday
<Omnifrog> ooh, yes. very nice
<Juzzy> well shit
<Juzzy> so i had a hdd fail in my raid 5
<Juzzy> took it down to replace it
<Juzzy> and i guess i booted it with another drive unplugged
<Juzzy> so it turned it back off, rewiggled the shit
<Juzzy> booted up with all 4 drives
<Juzzy> and now i cant get the 3 good drives online to rebuild the 4th
<Juzzy> it thinks the one i guess i bumped the power to is a spare
<Juzzy> :/
<Omnifrog> sounds like fun
 * cyberanger wonders what the first 3d gun will look like
<cyberanger> I mean, besides the saturday night special that already came & went
<Omnifrog> Gnome is removing middle click copy buffer
<Omnifrog> lol
<cyberanger> why?
<cyberanger> makes no sense
<wrst> cyberanger: because they needed a feature to remove
 * cyberanger repeats his previous statement
<wrst> well they didn't rock enough people off when they removed terminal transparency with an update. not a new release but an update
<wrst> tick off
<wrst> not rock
<wrst> silly phone gets me again
<Omnifrog> I've never cared for Gnome and this is just another example of why
<Omnifrog> they are tards
<wrst> it was my go to but it is starting to get stupid
<Unit193> Starting? ;)
<chris4585> I'm still on cinnamon
 * Unit193 spams with http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/ again. :P
<chris4585> they usually don't copy the stupid ideas from gnome
<Unit193> Cinnamon doesn't seem too bad, but just really isn't for me.
<wrst> gnome 3 had a lot of promise start with a stripped down set of features and then add to them..  well they just kept taking them away
<Unit193> (So, seems bad to me? :P )
<wrst> I like cinnamon OK it's just slow
<Unit193> "Oh, we figured you wouldn't shut down unless there was a gnome update, so we added auto-restarts for Gnome updates and removed the menu option" ;P
<Omnifrog> I've been KDE since the 90's ( or more light weight DTEs when needed)
<wrst> Omnifrog: I'm using kde now because its the most sane one out there at the moment
<wrst> other than xfce Unit193 :)
<wrst> but I like something that doesn't look like the rear end of a dog by default
<Unit193> :)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> but xfce can look really nice
<Omnifrog> I have KDE, xfce, and E17 in use right now
<wrst> I have kde with fluxbox on my laptop and using lxde and xfce on a raspberry pi
<Unit193> E17 just doesn't do it for me, seemed a tad...dinky.
<Unit193> KDE+flux? ;)
<wrst> flux is my fallback
<Unit193> So you mean it's got both, not that you replaced kwin with fluxbox. :----D
<wrst> I uninstalled gnome completely
<wrst> no
<wrst> ohh yeah I see how that looked now :)
<Unit193> So that is what you mean?
<Unit193> :D
<Omnifrog> E17 does take a lot of fiddling to get it where you need it to be but over all it's pretty snappy on low powered hardware
<Unit193> wrst: Can't argu with default Xfce, even the sites screenshots use Greybird.
<Omnifrog> ie. netbooks
<wrst> yeah Unit193 why don't they use that by default?
<Unit193> I use Xfce on it.
<Unit193> wrst: Beats me.
<wrst> like gnome2 came with the ugliest default theme and of course every distro out there had a better theme
<Omnifrog> ok, I have to retire for the night. See you all after the earth rotates a bit more
<Unit193> Coolio.
<wrst> night Omnifrog
<cyberanger> night Omnifrog
<wrst> but really Unit193 are they anti ubuntu so don't want to use the theme?
<Unit193> Xfce and Xubuntu rather work together.  Parole, the Xfce player, is actually maintained by two Xubuntu devs.
<wrst> weird then
<wrst> I'm sure they have their reasons maybe its so other distros don't use that theme for some reason
<Unit193> So it's Xfce branding and not Ubuntu?  Yeah, would make sense.  I asked ochosi anyway though.
<wrst> and?
<Unit193> And he's not on right now so will answer later. :P
<wrst> ha OK... goodnight
<Unit193> wrst: It'd add a dep on an additional engine for gtk2, murrine.  Once Xfce goes to gtk3 chances are they'd be open to the idea.
<wrst> Unit193: I'd think not being ugly by default would be worth that small dependency
<wrst> morning Omnifrog!
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<Omnifrog> mmm, coffee. the universe is in order so far
<wrst> ha ha :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-27
<Omnifrog> ok. i have to go to bed. Tracie is waiting for me to snuggle her
<Juzzy> :D
<tenc> Good morning (barely) wrst, Unit193, twayneprice. Happy Friday.
<wrst> ha ha happy friday tenc!
<Unit193> Howdy.
<tenc> Do any of you have any thoughts on ways to differential subpixel rendering by display? Font rendering looks fuzzy on my vertical panel and I suspect it's because RGB subpixel ordering is being used on both displays (the left is horizontal) rather than RGB/vRGB.
<wrst> wb tenc!
<tenc> Thanks!
<wrst> having a good friday?
<tenc> We'll see how this last bit goes. Things were pretty quiet until 20 minutes ago.
<tenc> You?
<wrst> going well eating a snack I don't need nad just finishing up a few minor things
<tenc> Looks like things are going to be A-OK. What kind of snack, wrst?
<wrst> nutter bars little debbie that wretched woman
<tenc> <g>
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-28
<tenc> Good morning wrst, Unit193, twayneprice, cyberanger. It's going to be a good one.
<wrst> woot! weekend tenc
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-22
<fastforward> Good morning, all.
<wrst> morning fastforward
<fastforward> How's it going?
<wrst> well and you?
<fastforward> Can't complain at all. Coffee is starting to kick in. :D
<wrst> haha that's good on a monday :)
<fastforward> Yes, yes. So what's new around here? It's been a while since I've logged in.
<wrst> I don't think much, lots of idling :)
<fastforward> So nothing's changed much. That's good. :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-23
<fastforward> So is anyone here still actually using Ubuntu?I remember asking a while back and it sounded like some had moved on to other distros but were here for the conversation and questions.
<wrst> fastforward: I have a vps using ubuntu
<wrst> And a laptop that has a partition on it
<wrst> But yeah arch is what I use for desktop
<fastforward> Why Arch? I set it up once, but it seemed like more complication than it was worth to me.
<Unit193> I"m using Xubuntu...
<wrst> Isn't the question why would you not run arch?
<Omnifrog> what is so special about arch?
<Omnifrog> I've never tried it
<wrst> Omnifrog: fresh packages, you get to set it up pretty much how you want
<fastforward> Morning, Folks.
<wrst> morning fastforward
<wrst> as to arch, it is rolling, a true rolling release so get fresh, stable packages
<wrst> it isn't tied to anything really, so I can get vanilla gnome, kde, xfce, in the AUR (arch user repository) I can get about any package that I want
<wrst> for me that makes a great desktop OS
<fastforward> Ah yes, I bailed yesterday after asking that question. My apologies. That's understandable. Since I've discovered MATE, I'm back on Ubuntu from Mint. I like tinkering, but not that much and Arch was a bit more complicated than I wanted. One day, I might spend a weekend and dive into it.
<wrst> it is certainly not for everyone
<wrst> I do prefer it because I'm a micromanaging control freak :)
<fastforward> lol
<fastforward> I try to find a balance between control and working. Arch was too much for me at this point. :D
<fastforward> Maybe a little farther down the road.
<wrst> it is really whatever works, if I had to do it now I don't know if I would use arch
<wrst> it is really whatever works, if I had to do it now I don't know if I would use arch
<netritious> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<fastforward> Hello.
<wrst> hello
<wrst> :D
<netritious> how's it going Unit193, fastforward, wrst?
<Unit193> Seems fine to me.
<fastforward> Pretty good for me, netritious. How about yourself?
<netritious> all is well. still have stuff to do to firewall but procrastinating :$
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-24
<wrst> afternoon fastforward
<fastforward> Afternoon to you, wrst.
<fastforward> How goes it?
<wrst> going well fastforward, and you?
<fastforward> Pretty well. Doing some work and things aren't functioning for me. One of those days. :)
<wrst> I am familiar with that :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-25
<fastforward> Good evening, all.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> So I take it, you're a user of MATE?
<fastforward> Yes.
<fastforward> I'm very happy with it so far.
<Unit193> Ah, I know someone else that uses that too.
<fastforward> What DE are you using?
<Unit193> Xfce.
<wrst> There is going to be an official mate Ubuntu edition coming soon
<Unit193> Mhmm, saw that.
<fastforward> I'm going to be doing some of the QA on the Ubuntu-MATE project.
<fastforward> I was using Mint, but when I discovered MATE on Ubuntu not so long ago, I switched back. Too much silver in Mint. :)
 * Unit193 stays silent, and points to wrst.
 * fastforward is confused.
<wrst> Unit193: quit pointing
<wrst> morning fastforward
<fastforward> Morning, wrst.
<wrst> how are you doing?
<fastforward> Doing fine. About to run off to morning standups. How about yourself?
<wrst> doing well trying to get in the groove of getting things done
<fastforward> Same here. I'm finding that I work best when I can dedicate 2 hour chunks of time and sprint through them. Otherwise, the day seems to slip away.
<fastforward> https://www.seton.net.au/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/42492.jpg
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> I'd make a comment, but it really only works in person.
<wrst> about iphones or something else? :)
<fastforward> Ha! I was jabbing a friend about his iPhone 6+ and it boiled over on Twitter. Turns out, he'd been getting it all day and I just got the brunt of his frustrations.
<wrst> :)
<wrst> the 6 plus is so stinking big
<wrst> i hav ea nexus 5 and its pretty much at the top end of bigness that I want
<fastforward> I got the HTC One and I don't want a screen any larger than that. I think it's a great phone. I wish I could get the Nexus 5 on Verizon, but they want too much control over the phones.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-26
<fastforward_> Good morning, good people.
<fastforward> Partitioning sucks... got a crash course in it last night.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-27
<Omnifrog> best fucking headline of the day   "Medieval Belgian Town Installing A Beer Pipeline Because — Wait, A Beer Pipeline?!"
<Omnifrog> PS. new bash patch came out several hours ago
<Unit193> Wait, another one? 0_o
<Unit193> Thought they were stopping at 3.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-28
<fastforward> Good evening, everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<fastforward> How's it going, Unit193?
<Unit193> I'm still alive/
<fastforward> Always good to hear. :)
<fastforward> Better on this side of the grass than the other.
<wrst> One never wants to be looking up at the roots
<fastforward> Nope.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-21
 * xTEMPLARx looks around all shifty-eyed
 * Unit193 pokes one of them eyes.
<xTEMPLARx> AAIEEE
<xTEMPLARx> (delayed reaction)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-22
<netritious> good morning
<elacheche> Good after noon from Tunisia :)
<elacheche> afternoon*
<netritious> good afternoon elacheche :)
<elacheche> :D
<netritious> I've stopped by #ubuntu-tn once or twice. ;)
<elacheche> :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-23
<johnhaitas> hey y'all, long time no see :-)
<johnhaitas> ^ cyberanger Juzzy mhall119  wrst
<johnhaitas> perhaps you've forgotten who i am :-)
<johnhaitas> pace_t_zulu ... but i think i would sign in with this name too
<mhall119> hi johnhaitas
<johnhaitas> been a while :-)
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: didn't forget, you've used this before too I think (or maybe the mailing list?)
<cyberanger> how's it going?
<Juzzy> hah sup JH
<johnhaitas> going well ... working
<johnhaitas> how bout y'all?
<johnhaitas> @cyberanger
<meetingology> johnhaitas: Error: "cyberanger" is not a valid command.
<johnhaitas> ha, i'm out of IRC practice
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: Well
<johnhaitas> any of y'all use slack?
<cyberanger> Finally working fully in my field, happy for that
<johnhaitas> which field is that?
<cyberanger> Information Security
<aedend> cyberanger, I was going to guess Nexus Communications LLc...
<cyberanger> I have fun with GSM base stations, but that's not work
<aedend> soooo, now what? everyones caught up. Should we discuss getting this loco into action and kicking ass?
<aedend> anyone read the LFS and built a distro from scratch? http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-24
<average_guy> its masochism aedend, arch is all you need
<average_guy> pft, gone anyway
<average_guy> I'm playing w/linux again.  I have a desktop, and laptop w/win and a headless ubuntu server with a printer hooked to it that I want network accessable
<average_guy> I know it can be done, much googling happening
<cyberanger> average_guy: cups
<cyberanger> by default the web interface only binds to localhost:631
<cyberanger> you have two options, open it wider (or my preferred) ssh user@server -L 6310:localhost 631 and then point iceweasel at localhost:6310
<cyberanger> keeps things locked down
<average_guy> I am looking at /etc/cups/cupsd.conf.  I havent broken it yet though, still reading
<average_guy> and it's backed up.  I dont give a crap about security, I want printing for everyone
<johnhaitas> i need to get znc set back up :-) i think that's what i was using
<johnhaitas> i guess wrst isn't as active anymore :-/
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: he is, just we all get busy and I think you'll find he is a little more now than what you remember
<cyberanger> family man, right wrst
<cyberanger> johnhaitas: I'm not sure if that's what you were using, but it is what I use and like
<cyberanger> wrst: uses quassel, another option
<cyberanger> I used to use irssi and screen, then irssi-proxy, znc with the work mac, my debian laptop and andchat for android is perfect for me
<cyberanger> esp. when I added pushbullet to znc
<johnhaitas> i used znc for the scrollback across machines/clients as i recall now
<Juzzy> yay my xmas lights ship tomorrow
<Juzzy> anyone want to take a wild stab at the weight?
<wrst> johnhaitas: kids, kids they suck all your time away!
<wrst> or in my case kid!
<johnhaitas> i'm on my way to that
<wrst> its great but certainly redirects your recreational time, and congrats!
<wrst> johnhaitas: I really like quassel for the scrollback, it isn't the best client out there, but the client works on everything, windows, osx, android, ios is a paid client but pretty nice from that standpoint, if you want to be that connected
<cyberanger> Finally, I think I've finally got obfsproxy and openvpn to play nice together
<cyberanger> have my configs set to use it (and for a really bad day, tor) too (not as the primary server, primary is still direct)
<cyberanger> have to get my wiki and blog up, not to mention my new site
<cyberanger> so in case I get distraced in trying to finish that, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everybody
<cyberanger> (only slightly kidding, not enough time for my todo list)
<aedend> aedend,
<aedend> built hexchat from source... not sure it is going so well...
<Unit193> Why'd you do that?
<aedend> I wanted to learn more about how things work
<aedend> It's easy to install a deb package. I wanted to know what all goes into making that deb
<Unit193> Well, not precisely like building from source, and it sure isn't checkinstall. :P
<cyberanger> Did you verify your source code? >:-)
<aedend> Unit193, I got to reading this http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-Building-HOWTO-4.html Because I wanted to learn
<aedend> It had some valid points, plus I wanted to know how everything works behind the scenes
<Unit193> https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging or https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ I'd say.
<Unit193> cyberanger: I actually do when I compile a kernel!
<cyberanger> Unit193: +1
<Unit193> getkernel.sh grabs the detached sig and will extract the tarball if it's all a-ok.
<aedend> Unit193, nice! thanks
 * cyberanger coughs cheat
 * cyberanger inhales coughdrop, then really starts coughing and throwing a fit
<Unit193> cyberanger: Heeey, I wrote it!  And it makes sure it gets checked! :P
<cyberanger> Ah, that's a little better, doesn't help my coughdrop problem though
<aedend> could one of you use my nick please, I need to see if the pearl script for highlights loaded correctly
<aedend> *perl
<Unit193> As in, ping aedend.
<aedend> Unit193, haha, yeah. and... it works!
<cyberanger> aedend: no I can't do that
<cyberanger> sorry
<cyberanger> D'Oh
<aedend> thanks guys
<aedend> or should I say, thank you Unit193 and cyberanger
<aedend> I setup a new vm with xubuntu. Going to try and build a linux from scratch... I judge I'll learn the most from this endeavor
<cyberanger> aedend: try arch too
<aedend> cyberanger, I'm going to stick with LFS since I've read about 30% of the book so far.
<aedend> oh, a little confusion there. I see what you were saying cyberanger
<cyberanger> aedend: Arch Linux
<aedend> yeah, I have a vm with it installed
<cyberanger> Ah, okay
<Unit193> I'm lazy, Bridge looks nice. :P
<aedend> but I felt more comfortable using xubuntu for my custom build since I slightly more familiar with it
<cyberanger> I think I've finally got my vpn network over tor back up and running
<aedend> cyberanger, are you paying for a vpn somewhere?
<cyberanger> Need to get the servers fully running too still, that'll take time to do right
<cyberanger> yeah, somewhere ;-)
<Unit193> Xubuntu?  I think I've heard of that one.
<aedend> got it ;)
<aedend> cyberanger, I was looking a Digital Ocean for hosting a vpn and maybe a wordpress site. Your thoughts on their service?
 * aedend senses a little sarcasm from Unit193 :p
<cyberanger> aedend: I have a few servers, (linode mostly, also use ColoCrossing, via servermania) and link them together via openvpn over tor
<cyberanger> I'm working on changing how some of the systems are paid for and connect to each other
<Unit193> A lot of people use and like DO, get a promo from wrst if you do though (will credit him and you, IIRC.)
<cyberanger> I do also use private internet access
<cyberanger> aedend: previous and current employers use them, I was happier with Zunicore and Linode honestly
<aedend> Unit193, that is good information, if I decide to go with DO I will do that, thanks
<cyberanger> think I've got a referral code with a similar deal for linode too
<Unit193> Linode really declined so it seems.
<cyberanger> I think I actually liked zunicore the most, just cost stings
<aedend> cyberanger, I saw a comparison data sheet on DO and Linode, it seemed to me that DO was better
<cyberanger> Unit193: They've gone through a hiring frenzy lately, and switched to KVM as a default, I can boot bare disk (images) too
<cyberanger> it's the Lish console access that really sold me
<Unit193> Well huh.
<cyberanger> aedend: Any idea on when it was dated?
<aedend> cyberanger, I have to look, I saw it last night, let me check
<cyberanger> Unit193: I think they're really so close currently that it's simply a preference choice, I'd go with zunicore if they weren't more expensive, it's worth it, but I can't afford that yet
<aedend> cyberanger, here is one I looked at  http://www.itekhost.net/digitalocean-vs-linode/  updated September 13, 2015
<cyberanger> aedend: it might say updated in Sept. but I've had servers in Singapore since May, and Frankfurt using KVM since July I believe
<cyberanger> so It's not really up to date
<cyberanger> And when it says refunds, that's to get cash, not credit for another server
<cyberanger> I'm not against them, but that comparison looks slanted, some valid points too (I don't recall linode's billing getting hacked, but they did have serious issues when people were doing bitcoin on them, somebody hacked them to raid their wallets)
<Unit193> Yeah well starting out DO had some major design flaws. :P
<cyberanger> That too, and I like that Linode will take money order and checks too
<aedend> cyberanger, one of my questions was if big corporations are unable to secure users data on their servers, how can I trust these virtual hosting companies?
<cyberanger> I think it was an inside job to be honest, so big or small, you can't from that
<cyberanger> I think somebody was seeing low pay, guarding a bank vault (basically) that always had the door wide open
<cyberanger> so they robbed the vault (bitcoin wallets on the VPS servers) and then clocked out like normal
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-25
<cyberanger> after a little while, quit
<aedend> maybe, but this happens a lot. It seems every month there is a company that's had a breach of secure information
<cyberanger> That's generous, daily
<cyberanger> it's just not everything gets reported
<cyberanger> and protecting against a nation's cybercrime/cyberintelligence/cyberwarfare units isn't exactly standard operations when alot of this has happened
<aedend> ok, soooo Digital Ocean is somehow more secure than the companies I've read about _and_ the companies you know about?
<cyberanger> No, I don't think Digital Ocean is more secure
<cyberanger> I think if you want secure, you Do it yourself
<cyberanger> I mean, if it has to hold, you make it hold
<cyberanger> if you offload part of what your doing to somebody else, you trust them, their security policies AND abilities to keep them
<aedend> ok, so I guess the questions I was asking is answered by - you take the risk when you rely on someone else's servers
<cyberanger> Yeah, and secure your own setup as needed too
<aedend> hardening an system is not something I'm prepared to do at this point, I still have a lot to learn
<aedend> Thats one of the reasons I'm doing this LFS thing, so I can learn from the inside and... by mistakes :)
<Unit193> I'm not saying I'm the best at hardening...
<aedend> I look at it like this. At work I might have a pump that is not supplying pressure at the rate or flow I need
<aedend> I could adjust the compensator to increase volume, but thats not enough for me. I want to know the pumps' design and how the compensator works
<aedend> Using an analogy here, maybe not a good one. But I apply the same mindset to learning linux
 * cyberanger wonders what censorship loving country he can fly to for some testing.....without freaking out our own "intelligence" agencies
 * aedend wonders if he should cut off all ties to cyberanger :)
<wrst> aedend: I have been really happy with DO, my main use is owncloud, and also a quassel core i'm using the 10 buck plan just for the storage, but for a wordpress site the 5 buck plan will more than likely be more than you will need
<cyberanger> aedend: lol
<cyberanger> aedend: I can't advise you one way or another
<cyberanger> just a shame the only way to prove something works at times is to take it to the real world, stick it in a hostile enviroment, and them watch it work
<cyberanger> Apperently I just got retweated by Chattanooga's Channel 9
<cyberanger> they were asking for least likely speakers of the house, for some fun poll I guess
<cyberanger> before the tweet was 10 seconds old, I gave them three names, Vladimir Putin, Osama Bin Laden and Bashar Al-Assad
<cyberanger> Funny how only Vlad is getting the attention
 * cyberanger does enjoy poking the bear....holding an assult rifle.....from time to time
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-26
<cyberanger> Welp, I broke down and got a digital ocean account
<cyberanger> They have toronto, which I want to compare to zunicore
<cyberanger> wrst: you use DO right?
<cyberanger> I'm not very impressed so far, might be the box I'm on, or maybe toronto isn't as impressive as NYC...idk
<cyberanger> just seems to have connection issues
<cyberanger> At least switching to mosh helped
<cyberanger> Found a new (to me project) http://www.debwrt.net/
<cyberanger> cool
<aedend> wrst, I was logged in with another client but I think you mentioned DO?
<Juzzy> hah this is pretty funny, run a traceroute to 162.252.205.157
<Juzzy> or bad.horse
<aedend> anyone good with fdisk? or partition anomalies...
<aedend> got it figured out...
 * aedend is thankful for VM's and the ability to be reckless
 * aedend wonders if cyberanger has avoided persecution from international brother of the big
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-27
<cyberanger> average_guy: so far
<average_guy> hehe, I gave up cyberanger
<average_guy> I played with CUPS and SAMBA and just couldn't make it work right, Its a windows pront server now, I still won
<average_guy> I have been slowly converting back to Windows anyway.  I really believe Win10 is the second coming of microsoft
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-27
<minasota> Train wreck...
<wrst> minasota: debates?
<wrst> yeah we are screwed, obviously the best and brightest are nowhere near politics
<cyberanger> wrst: Or just not old enough
<cyberanger> Think I've finally gotten my RasPi setup the way I want.
<wrst> cyberanger: what have you gotten set up?
<cyberanger> A VPN node with Squid, Mainly using tinc, but I also added a backup with OpenVPN over Tor, and Tor + SSH (just in case one breaks, the other should remain)
<cyberanger> I'll also have a GSM modem on it shortly as a secondary route (I want it to hold, becuase I'm not expecting to be able to fix it in person for up to a month if it breaks)
<cyberanger> I want to do more with it, but right now tinc, tor, ssh, openvpn & squid is a fairly good start.
<wrst> Very cool
<cyberanger> Down the road some ideas I have are to add a powered usb hub, an external hard drive for encrypted backups and a webcam for a little home security setup.
<cyberanger> The part I'm liking the most is on the main server, getting tinc, OpenVPN with UDP and OpenVPN with TCP to all play nice together (OpenVPN over tor and stunnel uses TCP, and OpenVPN over iodine DNS tunnel uses UDP, getting it all together is a big deal for me)
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> cyberanger: they have those neat little camera modules but I'm sure some USB ones work also
<wrst> a powered hub is almost a necessity
<wrst> do you have the 3?
<cyberanger> Testing on the zero, I'll likely upgrade to the 3 later
<wrst> the 3 is pretty decent especially for the money, not for running a gui on but 1GB of RAM you can do a fair amount with it
<wrst> I currently have it running as a time machine backup for the macs in the house
<cyberanger> I'm thinking since this is doing so much CPU for encryption and so much networking, between the celluar card, wifi and squid, the 1GB of ram is less than I'd like.
<cyberanger> The zero will be underpowered for it all
<wrst> I have thought bout getting a zero to make a little security camera
 * Guest85884 pokes cyberanger
<Guest85884> hrm
<Guest85884> what the...
<Guest85884> someone in high places on freenode must be jacking with me
<[Ubik]> there
<[Ubik]> started to scare me for a min
<wrst> wb :)
<[Ubik]> thanks
 * [Ubik] wonders if cyberanger is using Linode
<cyberanger> Nope, not lately
<cyberanger> Almost a year since I've really used them, due to their DDoS mess
<cyberanger> DDoS plus getting breached
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-28
 * wrst uses digital ocean they are cheap :)
<minasota> wrst: your pi time machine setup - do you have link or suggestions for setting that up?
<wrst> I have a link let me find it
<minasota> k
<wrst> minasota: https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2015-09-12-debian-linux-server-mac-os-time-machine-backups-how-to
<minasota> cool, thanks wrst
<wrst> That gets you at least 90% there I had an issue of not seeing the drive but may have just been my setup, that isn't pi specific but Debian specific
<minasota> Have you upgraded any of your macs yet?
<minasota> sierra
<wrst> My MacBook is too old and my wife rarely upgrades I may do that for her this weekend
<wrst> There is a hack for mine I may give it a try I have an Ubuntu desktop I use at home most of the time anyway so if I mess it up no great loss
<minasota> I might upgrade one mac first and then see if the time machine setup works
<minasota> Always seems if it doesn't have the logo on it, it takes a little patience to get things to work
<wrst> Yes and before upgrading I generally just hook a USB hard drive up and make for sure
<minasota> Has anyone else seen this?  http://mashable.com/2016/09/14/uber-autonomous-cars-future/#et0RA.Y_tiqc
<minasota> It looks like Ubuntu is being used
<wrst> Yes heard about that on some podcast
<minasota> ah
<minasota> I guess I need to get out from under the rock more often :)
<wrst> ha ha minasota well I take it by spells, sometimes the underside of a rock is a great place
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: don't let our office hear about that, you were their biggest fan... lol... course, I don't guess the DDoS is their fault, but..
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: Well, I wasn't really that big of a fan. Back then the issues weren't there, at least not ones that demanded pulling our stuff off it for a more expensive option.
<cyberanger> Nobody could tell me why we were moving, you and I kept the uptime high and I didn't see any quality issues in the servers (just client side)
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: Think it boiled down to them pulling a server without talking to us first, accusing us of criminal activity, which they never could prove (and we never could find traces of, either), we had let them know NOT to do things like that again, cause if it had been a tandem etc. it could have taken out E911 and what-not.
<[Ubik]> They weren't willing to work with us, and when we threatened to leave, instead of coddling us and making it work, they're like "don't let the door grab yer ass on the way out"
<[Ubik]> so we went :P
<[Ubik]> Now, they might have changed their ways since then, tbh, not sure
<cyberanger> I don't recall really fighting that, I recall cloning it to a new linode and that was over. I wanted to fight that in support but didn't (becuase we already terminated the linode)
<cyberanger> I also don't recall threatinging to leave (and does that ever work?)
<cyberanger> The DDoS they couldn't control, but they've had a few more breaches than one should have in such a short time, and the DDoS attacks were ususally used to hide the breach
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-01
<wrst> Unit193: when is release day for 16.10?
 * wrst really could have googled that
<wrst> October 20
 * wrst resigns from talking to himself and goes to bed
<Unit193> Hah, it's the whole yy.mm thing! ;)
<minasota> Anyway to config tmux to skip a pane when toggling between ?
<minasota> Got htop sp;it in top left and would like to skip over it
<wrst> Unit193: yes knew October but curious of the date
<wrst> :P
<Omnifrog> I dub this channel the Extreme Lurkers Club
<Unit193> Omnifrog: What about the channels with no text in my scrollback at all?
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Semi-Lurkers Club, I'm in 50+ channels, trust me half are worse.
<Unit193> Half?
 * wrst likes to lurk but not in a creepy sort of way
<Omnifrog> I dunno. lurking in a creepy way can be fun too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-10-02
<wrst> Ha ha
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, 25 out of 50 are quiet for weeks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-09-27
<wrst> so few people here
<Unit193> I'm here, and shouldn't be.  It's so small now. :3
<wrst> ha ha why not?
<cyberanger> Ouch
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: How's it going?
<wrst> I think xTEMPLARx is the prototypical lurker :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-09-25
<wrst> .
<Unit193> ᗣ ᗣ ᗣ   ᗧ * * * * * *
<wrst> wow I got nothing :)
<Unit193> I saw a dot!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> love it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-09-29
<xTEMPLARx> So many of us in here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-09-30
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you are alive!!!
